# PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler



## kati48268 (25. März 2012)

Grad den Hinweis von einem befreundeten Boardkollegen bekommen:
http://www.peta.de/web/zehntausende.5606.html
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Man kann ja zu TFT, Forellenseeangelei, usw. usw. stehen wie man will, aber was da wieder für ein Murks verzapft wird; "Zehntausende Forellen, Lebendköder, verzweifelt um Luft ringen..."* |uhoh:

*Bevor nun der eine oder andere mit ins "Böse-Forellenpuffangler-Horn" bläst, sollte man den Text ganz durch lesen,*
denn zum Ende geht's natürlich gegen alle Angler per se.*
Schon allein deshalb sollte man zu den Angezeigten solidarisch stehen, denn *DU* bist der Nächste, den die im Visier haben.


----------



## wilhelm (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Diese Millitanten "Tierschützer" verdrehen die Fakten so wie sie es brauchen und verdienen ein "Schweinegeld" damit.:r
Anders, wenn man sich den ein oder anderen " Fotoangler" hier im Board anschaut......ja der liefert schon genügend Munition für diese Petaleute.#d

Also man muß diese Verückten Salatfre.... schon ernst nehmen und denen nicht noch unbedingt in die Karten spielen.

Wilhelm


----------



## Ein_Angler (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

"Videos zeigen, wie die Angler die gefangenen Forellen grinsend in die  Kamera halten, während die Fische verzweifelt *um Luft ringen*." 

Dieser Satz zeigt doch schon die geballte Kompetenz der Peta. Vielleicht sollte man denen sagen das sie an der Luft nicht um Luft ringen (ob Freistil oder Griechisch-Römisch, muss noch geklärt werden) müssen. 

"Studien haben längst belegt, dass Fische, genauso wie Menschen, Hunde  oder Katzen, Schmerzen, Stress und Angst empfinden, wenn sie an Haken  aufgespießt und in eine Atmosphäre gezogen werden, in der sie nicht  atmen können."

Auch dieser Satz ist typisch, weil es bestimmt keine unabhängige Studie gibt die das belegen kann.


Ich finde ja toll das sich die Peta für Robbenbabys stark macht, weil das die Lebensgrundlage der Eisbären ist, aber das geht definitiv zu weit. Diese Leute stehen  mit den armen Kühen in Futter Konkurrenz, und essen denen das Futter weg, das sollte man vielleicht auch anzeigen.


----------



## gründler (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Anders, wenn man sich den ein oder anderen " Fotoangler" hier im Board anschaut......ja der liefert schon genügend Munition für diese Petaleute.#d
> 
> Also man muß diese Verückten Salatfre.... schon ernst nehmen und denen nicht noch unbedingt in die Karten spielen.
> 
> Wilhelm


 

Sehe ich anders,je mehr leute Angst vor diesen ...... haben desto mehr erreichen die ihr Ziel.


Fast täglich sehe ich Jagdbetrieb Jagdten....im TV,da wird berichtet,da wird die Kirrung,der Abschuß gefilmt...usw.
Und keiner der Jäger gibt klein bei.

Aber je mehr Angler sich diesen unseren Gegnern* unterwerfen* zb.mit Angst vor fotos zurücksetzen....usw. desto mehr gewinnen die an Boden.


Und je mehr Verfahren diese ...... verlieren,desto besser für uns.


#h


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Die haben ne verdammt gute Propaganda Maschinerei am Laufen... und solange wir Angler und gegenseitig nicht die Butter auf dem Brot gönnen, trumpfen die wieder auf.

Hätten wir einen starken Verband FÜR Angler und eine entsprechende Lobby in der Politik, würde es so weit gar nicht erst kommen.

Das war die Peta macht, ist unsere Schwäche ausnutzen und genau in die Kerbe schlagen.

Forellensee hin oder her... das ist schon heftig was da abgeht.


----------



## wilhelm (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Lieber Gründler, man muß mit Sicherheit keine Angst vor den Petaleuten zeigen, ich habe allerdings auch noch nie von " Sportjägern" die lebende Jagtbeute in Kameras halten gehört.
Weiter ist es doch so das einige Verhaltensweisen eben nicht unbedingt in Ordnung sind und das darf wohl auch meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach gesagt ( geschrieben) werden.Ich will aber um Gottes willen keine C&R oder Fotomachdiskusion anzetteln.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Jose (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

stammtisch ist eröffnet


----------



## kati48268 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Richtig, Gründler!!!

Wenn Angler wenigstens halbwegs zusammenhalten würden und sich nicht noch gegenseitig anpissen, a la _"Forellenseeangler sind keine richtigen Angler; die blöden Karpfenangler, die alles abspannen und Tonnen von Boilies füttern, wie konnte der den Hecht nur abschlagen/zurücksetzen (ist ja egal, einer ist immer entsetzt), usw. usw...."
_hätten die auch nicht so leichtes Spiel.

Wir haben im Gegensatz zu denen keine funktionierende Lobby, die Verbände, die es eigentlich sein sollten, sind mit sich selbst beschäftigt und balgen sich um Pöstchen, Knete und Macht.

Darum sollte wenigstens das ständige Gegeneinander untereinander endlich aufhören.
Der Gegner ist nicht der Kollege nebenan, der anders angelt als ich, sondern derjenige, der uns beiden das Angeln verbieten will!


----------



## wilhelm (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Gut |good:|good:|good:|good:|good:#r trotzdem sehe ich in meinen Äußerungen keinen Wiederspruch.
Eine Lobby haben wir wahrlich nicht.


----------



## gründler (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Klar gibt es leute die übertreiben,wenn ich aber meine,ich mach schnell nen foto vom fisch ohne 5min Fotosession dann mach ich das und lass mir das von niemand verbieten.

Zu deinem Jäger mit Lebendbeute,.eher selten aber auch das gibs.Aber Jagd und Angeln im ablauf selbst zu vergleichen geht auch net,weil da spricht man das an was man sieht,beim Angeln sehe ich nicht was beißt ^^

Es geht darum das Jäger Reiter...... sich nicht in die ecke drängen lassen,wir Angler aber ja.Und die ausreißer gibt es leider in jeder Sparte Sport....etc.

Ist wieder mal nen langes thema,nur ich habe VorOrt erfahrungen mit diesen leuten und ich kann sagen die verstehen nur eine Sprache und die heißt nicht reich mir deinen kleinen finger.


#h


----------



## wilhelm (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Gründler ich bin in allen Punkten bei dir, nichts anderes wollte ich aussagen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## gründler (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Richtig, Gründler!!!
> 
> Wenn Angler wenigstens halbwegs zusammenhalten würden und sich nicht noch gegenseitig anpissen, a la _"Forellenseeangler sind keine richtigen Angler; die blöden Karpfenangler, die alles abspannen und Tonnen von Boilies füttern, wie konnte der den Hecht nur abschlagen/zurücksetzen (ist ja egal, einer ist immer entsetzt), usw. usw...."_
> hätten die auch nicht so leichtes Spiel.
> ...


 

Predige ich hier im Ab seit 2005,und seit etlichen Jahrzehnten draussen am Wasser,Versammlungen.......usw.

Aber irgendwie......


Nachtrag: Die sehen nicht nen Carpangler als böse,sie sehen nicht nen Stipper als böse,sie sehen nicht nen Spinnfischer als böse....sie sehen es als böse wenn man Haken mit Ködern auslegt/ausschmeißt....Drillt...usw.

*Und genau das tun wir alle gleich.*

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Für alle Angler die meinen Ihre Kollegen anzuprangern: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Niemöller

unter Zitat findet ihr was interessantes


----------



## Jose (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *...**
> denn zum Ende geht's natürlich gegen alle Angler per se.*
> Schon allein deshalb sollte man zu den Angezeigten solidarisch stehen, denn *DU* bist der Nächste, den die im Visier haben.



ein bisschen differenzierter als der bock von babelsberg darf und sollte man schon an die sache rangehen.

was peta will ist klar.
wer denen die vorlagen liefert, um nicht zu sagen, wer angeln durch so dubioses verhalten denunziert, wohl auch.

die unselige weder widerlegte noch bewiesene schmerzbehauptung, was tut das zur sache?

zur sache tut: die mohnerts pushen sich mit "angeln  sei naturschutz". da hat peta recht: angeln ist angeln, naturschutz naturschutz. 

die ebenfalls unselige diskussion darum mag führen, wer sich für besser hält.

es gibt angelnde und nichtangelnde naturschützer. 
angeln an sich ist kein naturschutz.

und ich möchte auch bitte hier nicht in des bockes hass-schublade einsortiert werden: "wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns".

hatte von dir kati eigentlich differenziertes erwartet.


----------



## Jose (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Für alle Angler die meinen Ihre Kollegen anzuprangern:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Niemöller
> 
> unter Zitat findet ihr was interessantes



einen unpassenderen post kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen im zusammenhang mit puffbesuchern.


----------



## Jose (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wie in einem da der HASS entflammt!!!...



...und hass macht blind. nennt sich dann "blinder hass".

jau, das bringt uns weiter...


----------



## kati48268 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Jose schrieb:


> ...wer denen die vorlagen liefert, um nicht zu sagen, wer angeln durch so dubioses verhalten denunziert, wohl auch...
> hatte von dir kati eigentlich differenziertes erwartet.


Jose, da geht es nicht um Vorlagen & Dubioses,_
*die*_* differenzieren nicht* zwischen 
einem waidgerechten, umsichtigen, sich an Gesetze & Ethikregeln haltenden,... Angler 
und solchen, 
die evtl. unter Anglern selbst als Sonderfälle schräg gesehen werden; 
_für die ist *jeder* Angler der dubiose Gegner!

_Letzen Endes sogar jeder, der im Laden 'nen Fisch kauft.


----------



## KoarpfenLexs (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hallo Angelkolegen,
ich finde solche Aussagen dürfen wir uns nicht gefallen lassen.
Schaut euch mal folgenden link an http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de/
Sowas darf doch nicht sein das so gegen uns Angler gehetzt wird.
Am schlimmsten finde ich "dein papa tötet tiere" vor allem die Zeichnungen.
Ich werde mal einen Juristen (sehr guter Kumpel) diesen link schicken und ihn nach seiner meinung fragen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Jose schrieb:


> ein bisschen differenzierter als der bock von babelsberg darf und sollte man schon an die sache rangehen.



was die Affären von Göbbels mit der Sache zu tun haben musst du mir mal erklären?

Gruß Knurri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich finde es immer wieder erfrischend wie sich mancher hier über solche Sachen wie diese hier aufregen kann und seine geballte Empörtheit zum Ausdruck bringt.|rolleyes

Wenn nun genau diese doch so sehr empörten Angler nur halb soviel Energie aufbringen würden um sich nur halbwegs über die bevorstehende "Fusion" zu informieren und ihre Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. So das wir zu einem wirklich schlagkräftigen Anglerverband bekommen der sich FÜR ALLE Angler einsetzt und deren Interessen auch wirklich vertritt wäre allen mehr geholfen, als sich hier Sinnlos über irgendwelche "Tierrechtler" aufzuregen.

In diesem Sinne, denkt mal drüber nach.#h


----------



## Jose (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> was die Affären von Göbbels mit der Sache zu tun haben musst du mir mal erklären?
> 
> Gruß Knurri



"bock von babelsberg" ist ein alias von Goebbels, der die reihen geschlossen halten wollte mit dem fanatisierten slogan "wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns".
seine affären haben mit der sache auch nichts zu tun.
war aber das implizierte von kati und führt zu gar nix.

Katis "_Schon allein deshalb sollte man zu den Angezeigten solidarisch stehen, denn *DU* bist der Nächste, den die im Visier haben._" Nö: mit solchen solidarisiere ich mich nicht. es gibt auch falsche solidarität.

und wenn überhaupt ist nicht nur peta anglers feind - sind auch die, die die vorlagen liefern für solche kampagnen.

(sorry für die vielen edits...)


----------



## Benni1987 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

"Papa warum tötest du die armen tiere??" und solche sachen,ist auch nicht grad differenziert oder??
Aber eins haben sie geschafft,ich höre auf fisch zu essen...ich beschränke mich ab jetzt auf petamitglieder die solche geschichten unterstützen!:r


----------



## perikles (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

in deutschland gibt es keinen gemeinschaftsinn mehr, das wurde uns in 60 jahren amerikanisierung total ausgetrieben, die folgen sehe ich bei anglern oder auch in der deutschen kleinstaaterei (csu bayern), wenn wunderts das es zig tausende gewässerverbauungen gibt, die kormoran problematik nicht gelösst wird, die verbände nicht fusionieren,

deutschland erstickt unter dem joch der alten gedanken, meinungen und seilschaften, deswegen wird sich auch nichts ändern, einfach eine frage der überalterung, alte leute sitzen in positionen und es geht nix vorwärts


----------



## Jose (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> "Papa warum tötest du die armen tiere??" und solche sachen,ist auch nicht grad differenziert oder??
> Aber eins haben sie geschafft,ich höre auf fisch zu essen...ich beschränke mich ab jetzt auf petamitglieder die solche geschichten unterstützen!:r




ach je, bloß weil die schxxxxx schreiben, müssen wir das auch?


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Da muss ich Jose recht geben... auf so ein Niveau lassen wir uns nicht herab...


----------



## Jose (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Jose, da geht es nicht um Vorlagen & Dubioses,_
> *die*_* differenzieren nicht* zwischen
> einem waidgerechten, umsichtigen, sich an Gesetze & Ethikregeln haltenden,... Angler
> und solchen,
> ...



na und? ist peta.

dass du uns in die "geschlossene front", schulter an schulter, unabdingbare solidarität mit solch hakenbeködernden wesen aufrufst, das passt nicht. 
ich sehe mich durch kritik an denen nicht getroffen.
getroffen schon durch deren peta-bedienendes verhalten.

wir angler haben mehr und gefährlichere gegner als peta, besonders in den eigenen reihen.
stichwort *V*ernichtung *D*es *S*elbstbestimmten *F*ischens


----------



## Petterson (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass PETA auch das AB beobachtet und sich grad tierisch einen ablacht. Die brauchen uns gar nicht zerfleischen, die Arbeit nehmen wir denen schon selber ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#d:c


----------



## Jose (25. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Petterson schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass PETA auch das AB beobachtet und sich grad tierisch einen ablacht. Die brauchen uns gar nicht zerfleischen, die Arbeit nehmen wir denen schon selber ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#d:c


nö, machen wir nicht. 
wir diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



stuffel schrieb:


> ich finde es immer wieder erfrischend wie sich mancher hier über solche sachen wie diese hier aufregen kann und seine geballte empörtheit zum ausdruck bringt.|rolleyes
> 
> wenn nun genau diese doch so sehr empörten angler nur halb soviel energie aufbringen würden um sich nur halbwegs über die bevorstehende "fusion" zu informieren und ihre möglichkeiten zu nutzen. So das wir zu einem wirklich schlagkräftigen anglerverband bekommen der sich für alle angler einsetzt und deren interessen auch wirklich vertritt wäre allen mehr geholfen, als sich hier sinnlos über irgendwelche "tierrechtler" aufzuregen.
> 
> In diesem sinne, denkt mal drüber nach.#h



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Moin...
ich kenne NIEMANDEN in meinem Bekanntenkreis, und der ist recht groß und besteht beim besten Willen nicht nur aus Anglern, der/die die PETA ernst nimmt 
Ich kenne Angler, Naturschützer, Tierschützer, Vegetarier und sogar Veganer... nicht EINER will mit denen was zu tun haben.
Ich warte immernoch, daß die sich mal auf den Marktplatz unserer "Inselhauptstadt" Burg trauen  

Die PETA auf dem Marktplatz der Bauern und Fischerinsel Fehmarn  Eine herrliche Vorstellung  Am besten noch auf dem Landmarkt, welcher hier alle Jahre stattfindet, ihren Infostand direkt neben dem Gatter mit den Schafen und Schweinen, vertieft in eine Diskussion mit den hier ansässigen Schweinezüchtern 

Ich würde mich mit nem Krug Bier und nem Brötchen mit Krustenbraten in Hörweite stellen und einfach nur genießen 

Leute, macht keinen Hallas um diese unbedeutende Gruppierung von intelektuell defizitären Typen. ist den hohe Blutdruck nicht wert den es verursacht #h


----------



## Siever (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Es gibt noch Sachen, die finde ich viel schlimmer! Die wollen, dass Jägermeister umbenannt wird#q
http://www.derwesten.de/wirtschaft/peta-fordert-neuen-namen-fuer-jaegermeister-id6474334.html

Mal ehrlich Jungs, die Leute sind wirklich nicht ernst zu nehmen!


----------



## Merlin (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ignoriert den Verein doch einfach....
Die schaffen es immer wieder mit so einen Schwachsinn auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.
Selbst hier wird Seitenweise diskutiert und sich selbst zerfleischt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Peta .... wer war das noch mal.... ach ja, das war doch der Verein der ~30.000 Hunden und Katzen getötet hat ..... 

Die Vereinigung ist und bleibt eine Lachnummer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die haben ne verdammt gute Propaganda Maschinerei am Laufen... und solange wir Angler und gegenseitig nicht die Butter auf dem Brot gönnen, trumpfen die wieder auf.
> 
> Hätten wir einen starken Verband FÜR Angler und eine entsprechende Lobby in der Politik, würde es so weit gar nicht erst kommen.
> 
> ...



Ganz genau. Und solange wir den Hintern nicht hochkriegen, lassen wir solche Leute an dem Ast sägen auf dem wir sitzen.




Jose schrieb:


> ein bisschen differenzierter als der bock von babelsberg darf und sollte man schon an die sache rangehen.
> 
> was peta will ist klar.
> wer denen die vorlagen liefert, um nicht zu sagen, wer angeln durch so dubioses verhalten denunziert, wohl auch.
> ...




Da gibt es nix zu differenzieren. PETA steht für die Entfremdung unserer Gesellschaft von der Natur. Es ist ganz einfach eine Sekte, die sich auch genau der Automatismen und Gehrinwäsche bedient, mit der religiöse Sekten Menschen in den Ruin und Freitod treiben. 

Überzeugte Petaner sind eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft, wie alle verblendeten Ideologen.




Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder erfrischend wie sich mancher hier über solche Sachen wie diese hier aufregen kann und seine geballte Empörtheit zum Ausdruck bringt.|rolleyes
> 
> Wenn nun genau diese doch so sehr empörten Angler nur halb soviel Energie aufbringen würden um sich nur halbwegs über die bevorstehende "Fusion" zu informieren und ihre Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. So das wir zu einem wirklich schlagkräftigen Anglerverband bekommen der sich FÜR ALLE Angler einsetzt und deren Interessen auch wirklich vertritt wäre allen mehr geholfen, als sich hier Sinnlos über irgendwelche "Tierrechtler" aufzuregen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, denkt mal drüber nach.#h



Das zweite, absolut richtige posting in dieser Diskussion.




Jose schrieb:


> "bock von babelsberg" ist ein alias von Goebbels, der die reihen geschlossen halten wollte mit dem fanatisierten slogan "wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns".
> seine affären haben mit der sache auch nichts zu tun.
> war aber das implizierte von kati und führt zu gar nix.
> 
> ...




Nein, ich muss eben nicht meine Handlungen so anpassen, dass ich für weltfremde Fanatiker keine Zielscheibe abgebe. Das kann ich auch gar nicht, denn solange ein Angelhaken im Wasser ist, wird PETA kritisieren.
Und selbstverständlich stelle ich mich Seite an Seite mit Puffanglern, C&R-Fanatikern, Wettfischern, Spassanglern, alles raffenden Kochtopfanglern, wenn es gegen die PETA und ähnliche Gedankenmuster geht.





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moin...
> ich kenne NIEMANDEN in meinem Bekanntenkreis, und der ist recht groß und besteht beim besten Willen nicht nur aus Anglern, der/die die PETA ernst nimmt
> Ich kenne Angler, Naturschützer, Tierschützer, Vegetarier und sogar Veganer... nicht EINER will mit denen was zu tun haben.
> Ich warte immernoch, daß die sich mal auf den Marktplatz unserer "Inselhauptstadt" Burg trauen
> ...



Problem ist, dass diese "intellektuell defizitären Typen" jedes Jahr zig Millionen an Spendengeldern kassieren.
Ganz so unbedeutend und doof können die also nicht sein. 

Man muss die ernst nehmen, um sie vollständig zu zerschlagen. Ansonsten geht deren Suche nach Dummen immer weiter, und sie werden jeden Tag fündig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Gut zusammen gefasst..


----------



## gründler (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Moin

Wer glaubt das wir mit einem großen einheitlichen Verband mehr chancen hätten,der hat die letzten Jahre nicht aufgepaßt.

So wie der VDSF mit fast allen Amts-Anhang über Setzkescher Wettkampf.....denkt und diese falsche Gehirnwäsche noch seinen Mitgliedern eintrichtert,glaub ich im Leben nicht daran das gegen solche Anzeigen wie sie hier jetzt vorliegt vorgegangen wäre.

Und wer aufgepaßt hat weiß wer sich damals für die ganzen Verbote stark machte,und da will mir einer erzählen mit einem großen Verband würde man gegen diese Anzeige hier dann vorgehen,glaub ich eher nicht.


Man hat sich 30 Jahre an die Hand nehmen lassen und immer schön Ja gesagt,das wird sich auch die nächsten Jahre nicht ändern.

Es sei denne wir erleben ein Wunder in Sachen Anglerverbände.

Wenn man natürlich als Angler schon so denkt ach was wollen die Spinner...usw.muß man sich nicht wundern wenn der Boden unter seinen füßen Stk.für Stk. weniger wird.

Hinzu kommt,die könnten bei diesem Verfahren hier,sollte es dazu kommen,gleich 2-3 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen was wiederrum neue Runden (Angriffspunkte) einläuten wird. 

Nachtrag: Und das sie bei ihren feinden mitlesen/spionieren...etc.ist nix neues das tun die seit es Internet gibt.
Nur keiner läßt sich so in die ecke stellen wie wir.


#h


----------



## Zoddl (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Nein Ralle, ernst nehmen muss man *diese* Leute nicht einmal ansatzweise!


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man muss die ernst nehmen, um sie vollständig zu zerschlagen. Ansonsten geht deren Suche nach Dummen immer weiter, und sie werden jeden Tag fündig.


Wenn man die Institution "PETA" auf das wesentliche reduziert, dann bleibt ein sehr erfolgreiches Unternehmen mit einem (scheinbar) festen Stamm von Mitarbeitern.

Die einzigen "Opfer", die die PETA hervorbringt, sind ihre Geld hinterherwerfenden, komplett "umprogrammierten" Anhänger. Und eventuell einige Personen "des öffentlichen Lebens", die sich zum Spenden haben einschüchtern lassen, um nicht als Tierquäler/-feind diffamiert zu werden.

Wen willst du da ernst nehmen? Die Anhänger oder die sich aufgrund von künstlich geschaffenen Ängsten doof und dusselig verdienende Chefetage?


----------



## sonstwer (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hi!

Ernst nehmen muß man jeden, der genügend Kohle zur Verfügung hat, um jedes beliebige Gerichtsverfahren zum eigenen Vorteil anzetteln und durchstehen zu können.

Ob nun gerechtfertigt, oder nicht. 

Vor Gericht bekommt man eh kein Recht, sondern nur n Urteil.

Je mehr Instanzen durchgefochten werden, um so eher hat der vermögendere die Chance, das ihm angenehme Urteil zu erlangen.

Das Muß man ernst nehmen.

Von der Gesinnung brauchen wir hier, glaube ich, nicht zu sprechen, denn die entbehrt jeder vernünftigen Grundlage und grenzt an Menschenverachtung.

Fest steht, PETA hat mehr Kohle zur Verfügung, als die ganze organisierte Anglerschaft.

LG,
frank


----------



## zanderman111 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Nun habe ich das eben geschaut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_0g7E4tXU8 oder auch hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=316oQ-Fl7pA

Das hat bei mir dann nichts aber auch wirklich gar nichts mehr mit dem Hobby zu tun, das ich ausübe...Wie der Name der Veranstalter schon sagt: Marketing...Die wollen nur verkaufen...Und dann wundert man sich doch nicht wirlich, daß Tierschützer gegen sowas vorgehen oder??


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> ...Das hat bei mir dann nichts aber auch wirklich gar nichts mehr mit dem Hobby zu tun, das ich ausübe...


Mal abgesehen davon, dass allenfalls einen rein subjektiven Maßstab für "das Hobby" gibt, hast du den Kern der Geschichte nicht verstanden; _Die_ sehen keinen Unterschied zwischen einem der Angler in deinen verlinkten Videos und dir!


----------



## Zoddl (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Goldrichtig!
> Ich finde es beängstigend wie sicher sich hier manch einer ist, dass PETA nur aus harmlosen Spinnern besteht. So sorglos sollte man mit diesem Problem nicht umgehen, alleine aus strategischen Gründen, denn wenn die ihre Macht ausspielen, können sie uns Angler wirklich Schwierigkeiten machen.


Ich sag ja... Angst!
Der grosse Teil der Anhängerschaft, dass spendende Fussvolk also, sind sicherlich "harmlose Spinner". Sowohl argumentativ als auch finanziell (Klage). Das sind hauptsächlich aber genau jene, die in der Öffentlichkeit an Infoständen, Demos oder während "Aktionen" wahrgenommen werden.

Und wenn PETA mal ihre "Macht" ausspielt, wie in diesem Fall, dann wurde bisher aufgrund eines vermuteten Fehlverhaltens gegen geltende Regelungen geklagt. Bei den Fotofischen war es der un*sach*gemässe Umgang, hier ist es die Tierschlachtverordnung. 
Und?
Wenn den Beteiligten Fehlverhalten nachgewiesen werden kann, dann haben sie sich wohl auch nicht korrekt an die bestehenden Regelungen gehalten. 
Zum Problem wird es doch erst wenn "wir" auf so eine Anzeige reagieren. Wenn "wir" solche Wettfischen öffentlich verurteilen und uns davon distanzieren. Denn das wäre für PETA auch nach einem verlorenen Prozess ein voller Erfolg. Davor habe ich als einziges Angst, aber nicht vor den Grünkernen!

In diesem Sinne lautet mein Motto: 
Weitermachen (innerhalb der Regeln) wie bisher!




Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Außerdem halte ich nichts davon einen auf ''souverän'' und lässig zumachen, angesichts dieser heftigen Vorwürfe und Beleidigungen, denn auch ich als Angler habe meinen Stolz und möchte mir soetwas nicht bieten lassen.


Ein andere Möglichkeit:
*Don't feed the troll #h*




Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Auch wenn manche es für ach so edelmütig und vernüftig halten in einer geschlossenen Front gegen PETA vorzugehen (Fusion etc. ), kann ich mich absolut nicht damit abfinden mit solchen Menschen in einen Topf geschmissen zu werden. Diese Art des Angelns lehne ich  immens ab. Wer argumentiert, dass PETA nicht diffenziert, der sollte selber mal differenzieren und dadurch akzeptieren, dass es auch durchaus Angler gibt die bewusst eine Einheit ablehnen und es nicht nur den einen Ausweg gibt, man also auch in gespaltenen Lagern zufrieden sein kann.


Nur allgemein ausgedrückt, selbst wenn mir weder Puffangeln noch Puff-Wettangeln und einige Spezialisten irgendwie gefallen:
Das Ergebnis von sich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit ankeifenden Anglern untereinander findet sich mancherorts in immer länger werdenden Listen von gewässerspezifischen Regelungen. 
Kann man wunderschön hier in einigen Threads nur noch kopfschuettelnd bewundern, Fusion hin oder her. Da braucht es nichtmal auf Vereinsebene die PETA zu...


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ganz einfach:
Angelgegner (ob bei PETA, VDSF oder DAV) sind erst zufrieden, wenn nicht mehr geangelt werden kann.

Das bekämpft man oder duldet es...


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Das "Schönste" an diesem Thread ist, daß das AB damit quasi "Werbung" für die PETA macht... und das kostenlos  Müsste man denen eigentlich ne Rechnung als Werbepartner schicken 

Die PETA wird NIE irgendwas weltbewegendes zustande bringen, weil sie bei auch nur leidlich gebildeten Menschen keine Chance mit Ihren abstrusen Theorien hat.


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Angelgegner (ob bei PETA, VDSF oder DAV) sind erst zufrieden, wenn nicht mehr geangelt werden kann.
> 
> Das bekämpft man oder duldet es...



Entschuldige bitte aber so langsam gehts echt zu weit! Was'n das für ne Grütze jetzt? 

Du musst dich nicht wundern, wenn kaum noch einer hier bei den zugegebenermaßen wichtigen Fusionsthreads mitmacht!

Eigentlich müsstest Du dich jetzt für "OffTopic" selbst verwarnen.

Lass doch mal wenigstens einen einzigen Thread ohne dieses Thema. Es nervt einfach nur noch.

Da motiviert man sich nach langer Zeit mal wieder etwas mehr aktiv am AB teilzunehmen und egal wo man schaut, nur noch: Fusion... DAV... VDSF... Verräterfunktionäre... Abknüppelgebot... 

Motivation wieder weg!

Machts gut, ich versuch es in nem halben Jahr nochmal...


----------



## Merlin (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

|good:


----------



## Breamhunter (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@ Steffen |good:
Danke, you made my day :m


----------



## zanderman111 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Richtige Aussage....|good:....


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nein Ralle, ernst nehmen muss man *diese* Leute nicht einmal ansatzweise!
> 
> Wenn man die Institution "PETA" auf das wesentliche reduziert, dann bleibt ein sehr erfolgreiches Unternehmen mit einem (scheinbar) festen Stamm von Mitarbeitern.
> 
> ...




Ernst nehmen muss man die Entwicklung unserer Gesellschaft. Und das die in die völlig falsche Richtung läuft, dürfte jedem klar sein. Und PETA steuert nicht nur offensiv dahin, sondern verleitet auch unbedarfte, zivilisationsgeschädigte Menschen dazu, alles was mit "Schutz" zu tun hat, völlig unreflektiert gut zu finden.
Die Gefahr geht also nur indirekt von PETA aus, direkter und viel gefährlicher ist das naive Massendenken.





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Die PETA wird NIE irgendwas weltbewegendes zustande bringen, weil sie bei auch nur leidlich gebildeten Menschen keine Chance mit Ihren abstrusen Theorien hat.



Und genau da irrst Du. Was Natur und Natürlichkeit angeht ist der weitaus größte Teil der Menschen nur leidlich gebildet. Und genau diese Masse manipuliert PETA.


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Du bist der der sich irrt Ralle, die Menschheit ist zivilisationsgeschädigt, soweit richtig aber ganz so schwarz ist die Zukunft nicht.
Es besteht immer Hoffnung und das ist gut und richtig so.

Die die am lautesten geblökt haben wurden selten gehört, wenn doch, dann nur kurze Zeit bevor sie in der Versenkung verschwunden sind...


----------



## Knispel (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

In einem muß ich Peta aber Recht geben, berichtigt mich bitte falls es nicht stimmen sollte : sind es etwa böswillige Spaziergänger oder Umwelt / Naturschutzaktivisten, welche in der tiefsten "Wasser/Uferwildnis" leere Maden oder Wurmbehälter, geöffnete Mais oder Bierdosen hinterlegen, um uns Angler im nach hinein anschwärzen zukönnen ????


----------



## kaiszenz (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is9NGCYrtOU&NR=1&feature=endscreen
Vieleicht ist das die Zukunft des Angelns:c


----------



## Jose (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Da gibt es nix zu differenzieren...



tja, dann eben alles in einen topf?
solidarisch verbunden mit schändlichsten hakenbeköderern, bloß weil es gegen peta geht?

nö! 

"_PETA steht für die Entfremdung unserer Gesellschaft von der Natur._" schreibst du. über peta braucht man nicht diskutieren, das thema ist durch.  

über "angler" schon, deren verhalten aus eben jener "_Entfremdung unserer Gesellschaft von der Natur" _resultiert.

solltest du wie-auch-immer-angeln als naturverbunden sehen, dann gilt das ebenso für wildorchideenpflücker wie für knaben, die frösche mit strohhalmen aufblasen, dann gilt "alles geht", hauptsache es passiert in und mit der natur.

nö!
"alles geht" geht nicht, und ich lasse mich weder von peta noch von anderen in eine solidarität mit kritikwürdigen zwingen.

wie gesagt, über peta diskutieren wir nicht - über nibelungentreue schon eher.


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Jose, auch ich habe selbstverständlich diverse "no go's", die das Angeln betreffen, aber die gelten zunächst mal für mich, _und nur für mich_.

Wo ist denn die Grenze zwischen ok & nicht ok?
Wenn wie in dem Video ein paar Posts höher, 30 Angler am Forellenpuff stehen und jeder 20 Forellen fängt ist das schei§§e; besser wenn's nur 5 Angler mit je 2 Fischen sind? Oder geht Puff gar nicht? Oder nur wenn man nicht öfter als alle x Jahre mal hingeht?
Warum darf man nicht 30 Forellen vor'n Kopp kloppen, aber bei 120 Makrelen ist das wiederum toll?
Und ist ok, wenn Opa beim Schleienangeln ungewollt 'nen 40Pfd. Karpfen fängt und ihn wieder einsetzt, aber nicht ok, wenn das einer gezielt macht?
Und so weiter und so fort; quer durch sämtliche Angelbereiche.

Das Alles kann -neben dem Gesetzgeber, der je nach Sicht auch nur Murks macht- doch nur jeder subjektiv für sich entscheiden!

TFT macht sich angreifbar, sehe ich auch so.
Applaudiere ich deswegen, wenn Petra die angreift?
Das tue ich nicht.
Ist es mir wurscht?
Auch nicht!

Denn ich weiß, für die ist _jeder,_ der 'nen Angelhaken ins Wassser hält, das Ziel.
(+ überhaupt jeder, der Fisch+Fleisch ist, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema).
Natürlich greifen die diejenigen an, die sich angreifbar machen, aber halt nur als erste, dann kommen sowieso die anderen dran.

Niebelungentreue*? 
Da gibt's doch schöne andere Beispiele aus der Geschichte:
Ist wie bei den Römern, deren liebste Gegner unter sich zerstrittene Stämme waren. 
Während die Marser abgemurkst wurden, feierten die Brukterer, weil ihre alten Erzfeinde was auf die Fresse kriegten. 
Am Tag danach standen die Legionen dann vor deren Tür.
So verliert man Schlachten!

Was mir (hier, aber auch sonst) echt auf die Eier geht:
Jeder meint, seine Meinung ist der Maßstab, an dem sich alle zu messen haben.

Der Fliegenfischer als Elite schaut auf den niederen Spinnfischer mit seinen Drillingen herab,
die Hälfte aller Angler meckert über bösen Karpfencamper, die alles abspannen und viel zu viel füttern,
der Filetliebhaber beschimpft den Releaser und umgekehrt,
ein nicht kleiner Teil meint überheblich, "Forellenseeangler" sind keine "richtigen" Angler (was immer das auch ist),
und nahezu alle fürchten sich vor den "wilden Russen-Horden", die ja eigentlich auch nur angeln wollen.
Mit Herzblut wird nach Verboten geschrieen, solange es nur andere "Gruppierungen" betrifft.
Jeder gegen Jeden.
Unsere "Lobby", die Verbände, die eigentlich eine solche sein sollten, sind mit sich selbst beschäftigt und balgen sich um Pöstchen, Geld & Macht.
Die Printmedien halten sich schön aus allem raus; nur bloß nicht anecken.
Und alle zusammen mögen & können sich mit _gemeinsamen Gegnern_ gar nicht beschäftigen, weil es ja genug in den eigenen Reihen gibt, die erstere hoffentlich bald beseitigen.
Ein Sauhaufen!

_*Nachtrag: in der Saga ist für mich der wahre Held auch Hagen von Tronje und nicht etwa Siegfried ;-)_


----------



## Jose (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Jose, auch ich habe selbstverständlich diverse "no go's", die das Angeln betreffen, aber die gelten zunächst mal für mich, _und nur für mich_...




@kati, nur dass da kein  missverständnis aufkommt: 
ich amüsiere mich und lästere über so manche angelgemeinden, gerne auch gehässig - aber das ist mein privates 'vergnügen' - ganz weit weg von "die sind schlecht" und "sowas gehört verboten".
soll jeder glücklich werden wie er will - und er sich im auch noch so bescheuerten gesetzlichen rahmen bewegt, jedenfalls was das angeln angeht.

nun trau ich wahrlich nicht jeder pressemeldung - bei dem von der peta handelt es sich scheinbar um eine zu einem gewerblich organisierten wettfischen mit gar nicht unüblicher 'roher' behandlung von fischen.

und jetzt wird differenziert:
peta kommt gleich ins kröpfchen,
TFT auch, wenn auch in ein anderes.

klar, dass ich aufstoßen kriege, und besonders stösst mir auf, das TFT (laut pressemeldung) gegen gesetzl. regelungen verstösst und denen, der peta, DIE folie liefert, mit der peta dann stimmung macht gegen das angeln.

um peta muss ich mir als früherer beitragsunterstützer keine gedanken mehr machen. abgehakt. über deren öffentlichen einfluss auch nicht - weil deren veganer-welt mangels grill-events eine ziemlich leere bleiben wird. ist ein spendenkonzern. basta.

da sind die aber fit und benutzen alte effektive methoden:
behaupte das schlechte, untermauere das mit nachprüfbaren vorfällen, wecke empörung, bediene vorurteile und kassiere spenden.

das möchte ich schon gerne unterschieden sehen (...differenziert betrachten...) - was nix an der peta-einschätzung ändert, trete denen von TFT aber lieber in den hintern, als mich noch mit denen zu solidarisieren.

was mir an den peta-trööts so wahnsinnig auf den senkel geht sind die pawlowschen reaktionen - und das gleichzeitige desinteresse, wenn den  *V*ernichtern *D*es *S*elbstbestimmten *F*ischens 		widerstand entgegen gesetzt wird.

kurz gesagt: nicht jeder feind meines feindes ist mein freund.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hallo!

Hab´s schonmal auf den Punkt gebracht.
Peta heißt:

Peinliche Egomanen terrorisieren Angler!

ICH angle weiter im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen!
Mit Profilneurotikern wie Peta hab ich nix am Hut, es sei denn, ja es sei denn man könnte sie zu eienem guten
Hairubbydubby verarbeiten, sorry, seit wann fressen Haie Salat?

In diesem Sinne Peta Heil! Äh falsch
Petri Heil
Gruß Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## Dirk0026 (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Wer Peta solche vorlagen gibt ist selbst Schuld in meinen Augen ist das kein Angeln mehr wenn die Teiche oder wie im Video die Becken mit den Angelgeräten regelrecht durchsiebt werden. Peta hin oder her wenn solche Leute an so ´ne Wettbewerbe teilnehmen kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Das sind solche Leute die das Angeln in ein schlechtes Licht rücken die Veranstalter und die Leute die daran noch Teilnehmen.

Ich bin ein Angler wir kümmern uns um unsere Gewässer und tun was für den Naturschutz es liegt an jedem selbst was zu tun.


----------



## ayron (26. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

http://www.peta.de/web/habenanglerkurzeru.3576.html


Den find ich viel besser


----------



## Gizzmo (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Da bin ich auch schon drüber gestolpert. 
Immer wenn ich denke, dass die mit Ihrer jeweiligen Aktion den Vogel abgeschossen ( lustiges Wortspiel in Bezug auf PETA ) haben, dann kommt sowas.
So oft wie ich über die schon den Kopf schütteln musste, müsste meine Nackenmuskulatur eigentlich der eines Bodybuilders entsprechen....
Mehr kann und will ich gar nicht dazu sagen...

greetz


----------



## mokki (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Knaller...
Besonders toll find ich das hier:
Hab schon viel gehört, aber der Zusammenhang ist ja mal richtig weit hergeholt 
Hat sich schon jemand das Massband herunterge...laden?


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bevor nun der eine oder andere mit ins "Böse-Forellenpuffangler-Horn" bläst, sollte man den Text ganz durch lesen,
> *denn zum Ende geht's natürlich gegen alle Angler per se.*
> Schon allein deshalb sollte man zu den Angezeigten solidarisch stehen, denn *DU* bist der Nächste, den die im Visier haben.


 

ich will nicht groß ins horn blasen und es ist schon klar erkennbar, dass diese weltfremden hoschis auf alle angler schießen (werden), aber die munition dazu stecken pseudo-angler aus unseren eigenen reihen in deren magazine.
und ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich mich mit solchen "anglern" solidarisch erklären oder einen schulterschluss demonstrieren soll. 


gruss achim


----------



## gründler (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Könnte man die Zeit zurückdrehen auf 1982 würde hier keine Antwort gegen Wettkampf kommen.

Damals hat der Verband sowas gefördert Liga Kadar....etc.,bis der tag kam wo man sich an die Hand nehmen ließ und mit Schützern gemeinsame Sache machte,während sich alle anderen Tiersportarten erfolgreich Wehrten.

Und traurig das hier keiner den Link von Pe...richtig oder 2x liest.

In einem anderen forum steht nen Satz = Was ist wenn der erste Verein wegen falschen Fischbesatz Angezeigt wird und der Verein dann noch Verurteilt wird.

Schade das einige nicht verstehen welche Absichten Pe...verfolgt.

Es geht Pe... nicht darum das hier einige Angler Munition liefern,sie wollen auf Teufel komm raus nen Urteil gewinnen,darum auch die etlichen Anzeigen zb. gegen AB Mitglieder,gegen Angler allg. gegen Berufsfischer....usw usw.

Bis jetzt haben sie immer Verloren,man betone = bis jetzt.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



gründler schrieb:


> ...Damals hat der Verband sowas gefördert Liga Kadar....etc.,bis der tag kam wo man sich an die Hand nehmen ließ und mit Schützern gemeinsame Sache machte,während sich alle anderen Tiersportarten erfolgreich Wehrten...


Daran erinnern sich viele nicht.
Auch hat kam jemand auf dem Schirm, dass im Rest der Welt Wettkampf & Angelei generell ganz anders läuft.
Nur auf der Gutmenscheninsel Deutschland...

Ralle hat ein paar Posts weiter oben über die Entfremdung der Gesellschaft von der Natur geschrieben ...und hat damit völlig recht.
Ich hab da ein noch negativeres Empfinden: die Entfremdung der Angler von der Angelei!



gründler schrieb:


> ... Was ist wenn der erste Verein wegen falschen Fischbesatz Angezeigt wird und der Verein dann noch Verurteilt wird.
> Schade das einige nicht verstehen welche Absichten Pe...verfolgt.


Das ist das Kernproblem!

Aber bevor man sich komplexe, weitergehende Gedanken macht, kann man leichter über die entarteten Puffangler hetzen ...am besten auf der Wochenend-Makrelen-Kutter-Tour; Schulter an Schulter muss man nicht so schreien.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fühle mich durch eine Organsisation "Peta" in keinster Weise bedroht oder eingeschränkt.

Bedrohen oder schaden kann der Angler nur sich selbst, indem er Verfehlungen begeht, die bspw. unwaidgerecht sind oder dem Gesetz widersprechen.

Oberste Priorität sollte daher die Vermeidung von Verstössen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sein bzw. Verstösse gegen die fischereilich relevanten Ländergesetze.

Dann hat eine solche Organsisation keine Chance.

Generell gilt, dass der Fang lebender Tiere gut begründet werden sollte und der Respekt vor dem Lebewesen im anglerischen Tun Rechnung getragen wird.

Wir Angler haben eine ganz hohe Verantwortung dem Tier gegenüber, welches wir "bejagen".

Die diesbezüglich zu beobachtenden gesetzlichen Verstösse und auch ethischen Verfehlungen sind der einzige Angreifpunkt für Angel-Gegner.

Aus diesem Grund werden Organisationen wie die Peta oder allgemein Angelgegner auch einen positiven Effekt auf die sich entwickelnde Angelei ausüben - wenn Anzeigen gegen die ein oder andere Angeltätigkeit letztendlich zum Erfolg führen sollten, wird sich die Angelei insgesamt verbessert anpassen.

Ich rate daher zu Gelassenheit - aber der ein oder andere Angler sollte sich kritisch in seinem Tun hinterfragen, damit das Ansehen der Gesamtheit keinen Schaden nimmt.

Gegen "vernünftige" Angler hat die Peta nicht den Hauch einer Chance - und das wird auch so bleiben. 

Rheinspezie


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fühle mich durch eine Organsisation "Peta" in keinster Weise bedroht oder eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...


 
|good:

Genau so ist es.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@Kati @Gründler:

Schon mal selbstkritisch drüber nachgedacht, daß Ihr zu denen gehören könntet die andere als die "ewig gestrigen" betrachten könnten?

Ich sag das nur als Denkanstoß, da ich keinen von euch persönlich kenne, kann ich euch ja im Letzten nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Moe (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Nicht nur die Angler sind böse...
http://www.derwesten.de/wirtschaft/peta-fordert-neuen-namen-fuer-jaegermeister-id6474334.html 

oder auch hier http://www.peta.de/web/waldmeister.5579.html


----------



## Rxbinhx (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



ayron schrieb:


> http://www.peta.de/web/habenanglerkurzeru.3576.html
> 
> 
> Den find ich viel besser




"unsere PETA-Superhirne..."
sagt doch wohl alles über diese Organisation aus, wenn man ihre restlichen Aktionen kennt. Einfach lächerlich unf das müsste doch auch jedem normal denkenden Menschen sofort auffallen!
Und trotzdem kassieren sie Millionen an Spendengeldern und verklagen damit die Angler!
Und wir bekommen es einfach nicht hin uns zusammenzuschließen und ihnen gemeinsam gegenüber zu stehen!
Tut mir leid aber da macht man sich als "Jungangler" schon Gedanken über die Zukunft des Angelns....!


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@gründler
auf das jahr 1982 zurückzublicken, weckt überwiegend gute erinnerungen, aber eben nur überwiegend.

ich selbst war bis 1989 fast auschließlich wettkampffischer und habe mich seitdem - wie unsere gesellschaft - im umgang mit der natur (weiter)entwickelt.heute würde ich es nicht mehr machen.
man sollte natürlich mit institutionen wie peta, die sich aus meiner sicht mit der art und weise und den inhalten ihrer publikationen selbst disqualifiziert, in keinster weise zusammenarbeiten.
Eine grundsätzliche bereitschaft, mit umweltschutzorganisationen gemeinsame Ziele anzustreben mit diesen den dialog zu suchen, sollte bei uns anglern vorhanden sein.

als seinerzeit der lebende köderfisch verboten wurde, habe auch ich den kopf geschüttelt. heute kann ich sehr gut damit leben und weniger raubfisch kommt auch nicht raus.


petri heil achim


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...Bedrohen oder schaden kann der Angler nur sich selbst, ...
> Aus diesem Grund werden Organisationen wie die Peta oder allgemein Angelgegner auch einen positiven Effekt auf die sich entwickelnde Angelei ausüben - wenn Anzeigen gegen die ein oder andere Angeltätigkeit letztendlich zum Erfolg führen sollten, wird sich die Angelei insgesamt verbessert anpassen...


Was soll ich da noch sagen...?
#d
Am besten nur noch 'prost'.


----------



## inselkandidat (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



ayron schrieb:


> http://www.peta.de/web/habenanglerkurzeru.3576.html
> 
> 
> Den find ich viel besser


 

hahaha, hatte nach 5 min Tränen in den Augen...das ist comedy! Was für Schwachköpfe- Muss ich vor Peta Angst haben?Ich hoffe nicht-sonst hätt ich nähmlich wirklich Angst.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was soll ich da noch sagen...?
> #d
> Am besten nur noch 'prost'.


 
Hier in der Gegend hatte vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Forellenpuff eröffnet. Bedingung dort zu angeln war, dass nur eine Forelle entnommen werden durfte, den Rest musste man zurücksetzen.

Der Betreiber hatte innerhalb einer Woche mehrere Anzeigen VON ANGLERN wegen Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz am Hals und hat geschlossen.

Zu diesem Thema ist übrigens auch die Position des Deutschen Anglerverbandes DAV interessant:

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68

*"Zur Frage des Fangens und Zurücksetzens von Fischen vertritt das DAV-Präsidium folgenden Standpunkt:*

Das Tierschutzgesetz führt aus, dass einem Tier nur Schmerzen und Leiden zugefügt werden dürfen, wenn dies aus vernünftigen Gründen geschieht. Einer dieser Gründe ist der Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches. ..."


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Was ich nicht verstehen kann, ist die Forderung nach Solidarität...

Solidarität ist eine feine Sache, nur diese uneingeschränkt einzufordern ist Grütze, genau so eine Grütze wie damals als unsere jetzige Bundeskanzlerin gesagt hat: "Solidarität ist, im Zweifel alles zu tun"... uneingeschränkte Solidarität ist u.U. ziemlich kontraproduktiv.

Wenn die bei Ihrer Werbeveranstaltung am Forellentümpel ******** gebaut haben, kann ich mich doch nicht hinstellen und gegen meine Überzeugung sagen: "die haben nix falsch gemacht"

In dem Moment, in dem ich wider meine eigene Überzeugung handele werde ich unglaubwürdig!

Das hat aber rein gar nix damit zu tun, daß die PETA ein Haufen Spinner ist, völlig schnurz wer die anzeigt, wenn sie Mist gebaut haben werden sie verurteilt, wenn ein gericht zum Schluss kommt das alles ok war, dann nicht.


----------



## inselkandidat (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema ist übrigens auch die Position des Deutschen Anglerverbandes DAV interessant:
> 
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68
> 
> ...


 

Was hat das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Leute, Leute, Leute, ihr zerfleischt euch hier gegenseitig...
Wenn wir uns schon im Board nicht einig sind, dann werden wir es in den Verbänden erst recht nicht...
Und dann haben solche Möchtegerntierschützer (http://www.petatotettiere.de/) doch erst recht leichtes Spiel...
Wer wirklich was dagegen tun will, der sollte erstmal in den Verbänden damit anfangen, alte Strukturen und Kungeleien aufzubrechen und das verbandswesen von Grund auf sanieren, damit Angeln endlich eine Lobby und Rückhalt bekommt...
Ansonsten gilt für mich im Umgang mit solchen Leuten:

Diskutiere nie mit Idioten, sie ziehen Dich nur auf ihr Niveau und schlagen Dich dort mit Erfahrung!!
​


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

das hat nix mit zerfleischen zu tun,

aber noch mal zum mitschreiben, ich will mit diesen pseudoanglern nicht in einen topf geschmissen werden, solidarisiere mich in keinster weise mit denen und muss sagen: es geschieht denen recht.

meine meinung ändert sich auch nicht dadurch, das wir das selbe "feindbild" haben. ich hab nämlich noch mehr davon......


gruss achim


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Kati @Gründler:
> Schon mal selbstkritisch drüber nachgedacht, daß Ihr zu denen gehören könntet die andere als die "ewig gestrigen" betrachten könnten?...


Steffen, du magst recht haben, auch wenn sich das bei 'grad mal 45' seltsam anhört.
Ich werde ernsthaft darüber nachdenken.



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehen kann, ist die Forderung nach Solidarität...


Ok, auch da mag ich das falsche Wort benutzt haben, aber mir fällt spontan kein besseres ein.

Ich habe von vornherein betont, dass man TFT kritisch sehen _kann_, meinte damit übrigens weniger die rechtliche, mehr die ...ethische, emotionale(?) Seite.
Auch bin ich weder Mitglied noch Fan, die Jungs mussten durchaus von mir auch schon was aushalten (s. Rekordforellen-Geschichte).

Was ich gar nicht ab kann, ist die Forellenseeangler-Hetzerei durch andere Angler (du bist nicht gemeint, Steffen), _obwohl ich mich auch dort nicht einordne, bin Allrounder._
*+* Die völlige Blindheit vieler hier gegenüber dem Zweck solcher Anzeigen; Ziel sind nicht nur die, sondern alle(!), es ist nur ein erster Schritt. Der zweite fällt schon wesentlich leichter, wenn der erste gelingt.

Wenn an dieser Nummer rechtlich was auszusetzen ist, wird es (nun) passieren.
Ob die TFT-Geschichte oder Forellenpuffangelei generell moralisch vertretbar ist, kann m.M.n. nur jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden.
Mich kotzt diese 'ich bin aber ein besserer/wahrer Angler'-Nummer einfach nur noch an, die ja beileibe nicht vor dem Forellensee halt macht.
Da kannst du nahezu jeden beliebigen Trööt hier anklicken, du wirst immer etwas finden.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@ HRO1961
Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund...
Schließlich sind wir alle Angler
Mich würde mal interessieren, wem du das gefährlichere Feindbild aufdrückst...
In diesem Sinne...
Der Eisvogel


----------



## gründler (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich wünsch kein was schlechtes,aber einigen hier angesägte Leitern,Rasierklingen in Sprossen versteckt,Morddrohungen,zerstochene Reifen....usw.

Danach unterhalten wir uns wieder.

Bin hier jetzt raus,mit Anglern/Jägern die Gegner schützen will ich nix zutun haben.


|wavey:


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

wer texte nicht nur liest, sondern selbige auch versteht, ist im vorteil.....#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> @ HRO1961
> Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund...
> Schließlich sind wir alle Angler
> *Mich würde mal interessieren, wem du das gefährlichere Feindbild aufdrückst...*
> ...




ich will es mal so formulieren. ich kann beim besuch der homepage von peta *noch* mehr abkotzen, als ich es bei clips auf you tube, auf denen wettkampforgien am forellenpuff zu sehen sind, tue. und nu?#c

und der feind meines feindes ist nicht mein freund. das hat schon in der geschichte nicht funktioniert.

gruss


----------



## gründler (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> wer texte nicht nur liest, sondern selbige auch versteht, ist im vorteil.....#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


 

Ich habe seht gut verstanden und gelesen,aber habe keine lust mich weiter darüber auszulassen,ich habe genug Probleme mit solchen leuten im Revier,da brauch mir hier keiner zu erzählen was gut und was böse ist.

Wie gesagt ich wünsche einigen mal solche erfahrungen,ihr wißt doch gar nicht zu was die fähig sind,wenn sie Nachts in Höfe einbrechen usw usw.

Also macht ruhig weiter und stärkt sie noch schön.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Passt Kati #h
Ich wollt auch nur mal "stupsen" ich brauch auch manches mal nen gewunkenen Zaunpfahl, geht ganz schnell, zumal beim hier geschriebenen Wort, wo man sich eben nicht gegenüber sitzt, daß man aus dem Ruder läuft.

Ih sehe die PETA halt als nicht gefährlich an, den meisten Menschen rutscht bei deren Erwähnung immer so ein Grinsen ins Gesicht und dann wird abgewunken  

Was die Forellenseeen betrifft, ich war seit 10 Jahren an keinem deutschen FoPu mehr, halte diese auch für nicht unbedingt befischenswert, liegt vielleicht daran, daß ich vor 10 Jahren das erste mal an einem dänischen Put & Take war und den deutschen Tümpeln nix mehr abgewinnen kann...
Davon abgesehen habe ich vor 27 jahren am FoPu angeln gelernt, fremd ist mir das alles nicht.

Ich halte die Deutschen Gesetze was das Angeln anbelangt auch für etwas übertrieben und einiges darin für äußerst überflüssig, nur um das mal anzumerken, bevor mir hier ein übereifriger Leser nen Strick draus dreht 

Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt eines Tatsache:
Haben die TFT Leute sich im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewegt, wird die PETA Klage scheitern, haben sie Mist gebaut, gibts auf die Omme... Ende 

Und wie gesagt, ich kann die PETA nicht ernst nehmen, selbst wenn ich es versuchen würde, es würde mir nicht gelingen, dafür habe ich in meiner alten Heimat Frankfurt am Main zu oft deren Wege in den Fußgängerzonen gekreuzt und für mich festgestellt, daß das Fußvolk bei denen aus minderbemittelten und z.T. geltungssüchtigen Wichtigtuern besteht.

So What...


----------



## Merlin (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@Gründler
Das Problem ist doch das es unter Angeln / Jäger auch genug Idioten gibt und mit denen fühle ich mich beim besten Willen nicht solidarisch.

Ich war z.B auf einer Jagd wo "Jäger" besoffen auf dem Hochsitz saßen und rumgeballert haben.

Und das hat nichts mit den Peta Idioten zu tun.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@Gründler:
Im gegensatz zu Dir ist Kati zur Selbstreflektion in der Lage...
Ganz ehrlich, ich "kenne" niemanden auf dieser Welt, der diese negativer sieht als Du...
Schade drum, wahrscheinlich bist Du gar kein unanständiger Kerl, Verbitterung ist nie gut, vielleicht gehst Du auch nochmal in Dich...


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@gründler

wir reden vielleicht aneinander vorbei. mitnichten habe ich irgendwelche sympathien für diese hoschis. ganz im gegenteil. und das beruht auch auf persönliche erfahrungen aus meiner zeit als gewässerwart in s-h.

und schützen will ich die schon gar nicht. wenn so einer auf mein grundstück käme, vergesse ich, meinen hund an die leine zu nehmen.

gleichwohl will ich nicht im schulterschluss mit *den* anglern stehen, die ich verachte (isso) und die m.e. auch ein teil - wenn auch unbewusst - der totengäber unserer wunderschönen passion sind.

gruss achim


----------



## gründler (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Gründler:
> Im gegensatz zu Dir ist Kati zur Selbstreflektion in der Lage...
> Ganz ehrlich, ich "kenne" niemanden auf dieser Welt, der diese negativer sieht als Du...
> Schade drum, wahrscheinlich bist Du gar kein unanständiger Kerl, Verbitterung ist nie gut, vielleicht gehst Du auch nochmal in Dich...


 
Und das hat seine guten gründe,die ich hier schon oft in anderen trööts erwähnt habe.

Solltest du mal von 8m abschmieren weil jemand meint du gehörst auch tot dann denkst du nochmal an meine worte.

Oder in Rasierklingen fassen ist auch echt schön,Einbrüche ach...


Ist schon ok,ich versteh euch schon auch wenn ihr denkt das ist nicht so.Aber versteht auch mal jemand der Fronterfahrungen hat,oder versetzt euch in seine Lage.  

Sie schrecken nicht vor versuchter Körperverletzung mit evtl.Todesfolge zurück,das reicht mir für ein Bild.


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Sie schrecken nicht vor versuchter Körperverletzung mit evtl.Todesfolge zurück,das reicht mir für ein Bild.




deshalb nehme ich ja auch meinen hund nicht an die leine:q:q:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@gründler
Du bist so verbittert, daß Dir jegliche Objektivität abhanden gekommen ist...
Sollen alle anderen jedes mal wenn Du diese Geschichten schreibst ihr Beileid bekunden? sollen wir alle jedes mal vor Schreck vom Schreibtischstuhl fallen?
NIEMAND bezweifelt, daß die Typen sowas tun, darum gehts doch hier überhaupt nicht.
Ich kann Deinen Hass ja sogar nachvollziehen, bloß bringt dieser Hass weder Dich noch irgendjemand anderen auch nur einen Schritt weiter.

Bei Dir gehen beim Wort "PETA" die Alarmglocken an, ok wie gesagt sogar verständlich nach deinen geschilderten Erlebnissen, es geht bloß am Thema vorbei...

Ich habe nie behauptet die wären nicht gefährlich für einen Einzelnen oder mehrere aber die sind gänzlich ungefährlich als politisch Druck machende, unter anderem wegen solcher Aktionen die illegal sind.

Setz Du doch einfach mal die Hasskappe ab, Hass und Verbitterung machen blind.


----------



## kaiszenz (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich denke die Öffentlichkeit nimmt jeden der einen " Stock " ins Wasser hält als Angler war.
Ich glaube es ist an uns mit durch A N G L E R N geführten verbänden die die Intressen der Angler vertreten solche " Sportveranstaltungen zu unterbinden.


----------



## gopalfreak (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hmm

also wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die "PETAs" wenn man das so verallgemeinern kann eigentlich nur Aufmerksamkeit haben wollen gönne ich denen das nicht.
Jeder normale Mensch, der sich nur teilweise mit den Fakten und der Materie beschäftigt wird schnell erfahren, dass wir in Deutschland wirklich hohe Grenzen und Regeln im Sinne des waidgerechten Angeln haben.

Ob nun die "Gruppe" von TFT wirklich dazugehört kann ich schwer sagen - ich gehe davon aus, dass die wie alle Angler in DE sich an die Regeln und Gesetze halten. Solche Ausartungen wie in Italien möchte ich hier nicht sehen und davor schützen uns schon die Regeln die wir haben....

Aber in den anderen Ländern haben die Leute nicht genug Langeweile...

Peta = /Ignore bei mir...


----------



## Tina77 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Das Problem an uns Angler ist, das wir nicht zusammenhalten können.|krach:
Jeder ist der andere sein Teufel, und das ist alles was ich dazu sagen möchte.
Und ja da durch ist die Peta uns Jahre voraus :m


----------



## Haydar30 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

PETA hat wieder mal langeweile !


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Gründler:
> Im gegensatz zu Dir ist Kati zur Selbstreflektion in der Lage...


Überschätz meine Lernfähigkeit nicht, Steffen 
Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass ich das Thema schon beim Start falsch angepackt habe, weil ich u.a. von 'Solidarität' mit den potentiell Beklagten sprach.
Dies führte Teile der Diskussion in eine Richtung, wo sie gar nicht hin gehört, denn das Thema bietet juristisch eine potentielle Brisanz, die schwer abschätzbar ist...


Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...
> Haben die TFT Leute sich im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewegt, wird die PETA Klage scheitern, haben sie Mist gebaut, gibts auf die Omme... Ende


denn das wäre nämlich nicht das Ende.

Der ewig gestrige, verbitterte Gründler hat es in einem Posting schon mal angedeutet, aber Andeutungen gehen hier unter. Darum mal direkter...

*Eine kleine Spinnerei, reine Spekulation natürlich:*
Es kommt zum Prozess, der Richter, der frisch von der Uni ist und jede Menge neue Freunde in seiner Stadt-Veganer-WG gefunden hat, verknackt die Beklagten wegen verbotenem Wettfischen und weil Fische besetzt wurden, nur um sie wieder herauszufangen.

Auch in der 2ten Instanz verkacken die Beklagten die Revision, weil das Richtergremium aus 5 Salatliebhaberinnen besteht, die überhaupt keine juristischen Widersprüche in der 1ten Instanz entdecken können.

Als Konsequenz machen alle Forellenpuffs dicht. 
Die anteilmässig wenigen Forellenseeangler hier verlassen unter lautem Jubel der "wahren" Angler das Board.

Letztere können das nächste Frühjahr kaum abwarten, um ihren Vereinskollegen, die evtl. gar nix davon mitgekriegt haben, auf den Jahreshauptversammlungen von dieser Story zu erzählen.

Dazu kommt es jedoch nicht, da der 1. Vorsitzende die Tagesordnung vom Tisch fegt und mitteilt, dass der sonst übliche Karpfenbesatz ausfallen muss, denn diese gehören ja nicht in heimische Gewässer, können sich nicht vermehren, wurden nur besetzt, um sie wieder rauszufangen und das ist seit neuester Rechtsprechung untersagt.

Als die ersten aufmucken und einwerfen wollen, "so war das doch damals gar nicht gemeint", unterbricht der Vorstand erneut und ergänzt, dass dieses Jahr auch jeglicher sonstiger Besatz entfällt, denn aufgrund der vielen offenen Fragen, ob & welcher Besatz denn eigentlich überhaupt in Gewässer gehört, entscheidet nun nicht mehr der Bewirtschafter, sondern die untere Wasserbehörde.

Die gute Nachricht des Vorstands: Die Entscheidung der Behörde, ob & was besetzt werde darf, wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, denn die haben extra neue Abteilungen dazu gebildet, die schnellstmöglich vom grünen Umweltminister besetzt werden...


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

mit verlaub, aber das ist - selbst als "spekulativ" betont dargestellt blödsinn.

ein verbot von forellenpuffs aus gründen von nachweisbaren verstössen gegen gesetze oder verordnungen wären doch nicht zwangsläufig die erste stufe einer eskalationsleiter, den anglern insgesamt den garaus zu machen. dies wäre juristisch auch gar nicht durchführbar.
und ein wunschdenken von peta-knallern ist da so wenig relevant wie angsteinflößend.

und wenn der ein oder andere hier in den erinnerungen alter zeiten schwelgt... ich auch!! als der forellenpuffbesucher in seriösen anglerkreisen und in den angelmedien noch verpönt war


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hallo Kati,

zu deiner Vision.

Dunkel, ganz dunkel.

Ich hoffe, dass du dich da mal irrst.

Ansonsten wärs das mit angeln in D.

Hier darf man bald nichts mehr.

Die geistig schwachen übernehmen das Land.

Alles Luxusprobleme. Wenn einer dieser Körnerfresser mal ein paar Tage nicht ins Reformhaus käme, würden überall Leichen herum liegen.

Ich glaube,ich sehe den nächsten Resident Evil Film ohne Zombies aber mit Naturschützen vor mir.

Nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Das ist Schwarzmalerei vom feinsten, gegen soviel Pessimismus komme selbst ich nicht mehr an...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fühle mich durch eine Organsisation "Peta" in keinster Weise bedroht oder eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...



Genau das meine ich mit "entfremdung von der Natur" oder wie Katie es schrieb, " Selbst bei Anglern macht diese Entfremdung nicht halt".

Es sind Fische, einfach nur Fische. Schwimmendes Gemüse und keine Streicheltiere. Ob Peta eine Chance gegen Angler hat, ist gar nicht mehr relevant. Die verkümmerte, überzivilisierte Supermarktgesellschaft wird uns den Garaus machen.

Ich frag mich ernsthaft, wie jemand mit obigem Gedankengut ohne schlechtes Gewissen angeln gehen kann. 




HRO1961 schrieb:


> @gründler
> auf das jahr 1982 zurückzublicken, weckt überwiegend gute erinnerungen, aber eben nur überwiegend.
> 
> ich selbst war bis 1989 fast auschließlich wettkampffischer und habe mich seitdem - wie unsere gesellschaft - im umgang mit der natur (weiter)entwickelt.heute würde ich es nicht mehr machen.
> ...



Achim, ich war früher auch Wettkampfangler und habe auch mit lebendem Köfi geangelt. Und ich würde es heute noch tun, bzw. tue es, wo es erlaubt ist.

Wo bitte kommen wir hin, wenn "die Gesellschaft" mir juristisch vorschreiben will, was ich alleine mit meinem Gewissen ausmachen muss? Eingeschränkt, das ich damit keinem anderen Menschen einen Nachteil oder Schaden zufüge.

Für mich ist das Entmündigung auf Raten.


----------



## zanderman111 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Mach mal einer das thema dicht ...

So einen Schrott hab ich selten gelesen...

Das Katie ist schon wirklich richtig weise: Läuft die Diskussion nicht in die gewünschte Richtung kommt der Angleruntergang...

Aber seit beruhigt: Der Majakalender wird eh Einzug halten...

Und das was diese Marketingfirma da abliefert ist unter aller Sau...Und da können sie von mir aus zwischenhauen...

Und auch so manch ein Mod sollte schon mal anfangen seinen Knoten zu knüpfen...von dem oh ich will in die Politik-Forenbetreiber mal ganz zu schweigen.... Hier lohnt es sich echt nicht mehr zu lesen...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hallo Zanderman,

So ganz wird mir der Sinn deiner angesprochenen Punkte auch nicht klar.

Um bei den Petanern zu bleiben.
Wer glaubt eine unwissende Mehrheit könne nichts verändern, hat es leicht im Leben. Bis zu dem Punkt, wo die Idioten sich durchsetzen.
Und damit meine ich nicht Menschen mit niedrigen IQ.

So oder so.

Die Zukunft wird es zeigen.

Gruß.


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Achim, ich war früher auch Wettkampfangler und habe auch mit lebendem Köfi geangelt. Und ich würde es heute noch tun, bzw. tue es, wo es erlaubt ist.
> 
> Wo bitte kommen wir hin, wenn "die Gesellschaft" mir juristisch vorschreiben will, was ich alleine mit meinem Gewissen ausmachen muss? Eingeschränkt, das ich damit keinem anderen Menschen einen Nachteil oder Schaden zufüge.
> 
> Für mich ist das Entmündigung auf Raten.



ralle so funktionieren gesellschaften. sie schaffen entsprechend ihrer bedürfnisse und erkenntnisse gesetze. so was nennt man rechtsstaat und alles dem gewissen des einzelnen zu überlassen, wäre fahrlässig und gott sei dank gibt es in unserer heutigen gesellschaft gesetze, die nicht nur nachteile und schaden von menschen abhalten, sondern auch von tieren. das sind wir der kreatur schuldig.
doch das wird auch in der rechtsprechung differenziert betrachet. gut so.


----------



## zanderman111 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Die Frage die sich stellt:

Wer sind denn die groesseren Idioten?? Die Leute die sowas an den Angelteichen organisieren oder die die dagegen sind?? Achja es ist ja die Peta...Aber selbst im Dunkeln gibt es wohl mal Licht für den Blinden... Und ich bin gespannt was das Gericht dazu sagt...

Und ich kann mich an einen Butthakenlöser erinnern, der wurde vorgeführt - die Peta hat geklagt - und verloren...

Aber hier rein zu interpretieren das Ende des Angelsports naht - HALLO????


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich denke nicht, dass das Ende des Angelns nahe ist.

Aber es werden die Verwirrten immer mehr Einschränkungen durchsetzen.

Das müsste leider auf uns zukommen.

Als Optimist würde ich sagen, die Gesetztsprechung in Deutschland arbeitet Hand in Hand mit den Richtern zuammen und es wird eine Entscheidung mit gesundem Menschenverstand.

Das überlasse ich Ralle.

Gruß.


----------



## zanderman111 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Und nochmals: Solch eine Veranstaltung hat in meinen Augen nichts mit dem Angelsport zu tun, den ich liebe...Und deshalb geht es mir am Axxxx vorbei, wenn sowas verboten wird....Da hab ich keine Solidarität mit den Betroffenen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> ... nichts mit dem Angelsport zu tun...



Das war gefährlich  Gleich kommt einer und erklärt Dir, warum Angelsport kein Sport ist und deshalb nicht waidgerecht 

Dicht machen hier, sonst gibts wieder "Tote"...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hallo Steffen,

nur aus Neugierde.

Was meinst mit " es gibt wieder Tote"?

Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht.

Gruß.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Moin #h
"Tote" im übertragenen Sinne, Sperren, Verwarnungen.. etc.  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Davon abgesehen ist der Begriff Angelsport bzw. Sportfischer ein Traditionsbegriff, denn das Wort Sport kommt vom lateinischen "disportare", was soviel wie "zerstreuen" im Sinne von "sich zerstreuen" also "ablenken vom Alltag" bedeutet.

Ich stehe übrigens dazu in diesem Sinne "Sportfischer" zu sein #h


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

ich sehe es so oder so ähnlich wie zandermann.

ein erfolgreiches klagen gegen diese pervertierte art des angels würde ich begrüßen. und wenn die kläger peta sind, werden die mir trotzdem keinen deut sympathischer.

das wäre aber nicht der anfang vom ende des angelns#d#d#d, sondern (hoffentlich) der anfang vom ende dieser sogenannten angler.

wenn ich so was sehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_0g7E4tXU8

könnte ich kotzen. *das* ist die entfernung von der natur. am besten noch überdacht wie in hollend, damit die ballonseide nicht naß wird. 

gruss achim


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hallo Steffen.


Alles klar.

Ja, da könnte passieren.

Gruß an meine Lieblingsangelinsel.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Gruß zurück #h
lass von Dir hören wenn Du wieder mal hier bist, wenn Zeit ist können wir zusammen los #h


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sind Fische, einfach nur Fische. Schwimmendes Gemüse und keine Streicheltiere. Ob Peta eine Chance gegen Angler hat, ist gar nicht mehr relevant. Die verkümmerte, überzivilisierte Supermarktgesellschaft wird uns den Garaus machen.



Tiere werden (aus gutem Grund) vom Tierschutzgesetz bzgl. Schmerz- und Stressempfindlichkeit anders eingestuft als Pflanzen. Deshalb müssen wir mit ihnen halt auch anders umgehen als mit Radieschen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ernsthaft, wie jemand mit obigem Gedankengut ohne schlechtes Gewissen angeln gehen kann.



Das kann ich völlig problemlos, weil ich Fisch zum Verzehr angle. Ich schlachte übrigens auch Kaninchen und Hühner. Für mich sind Fische Nahrung, nix mehr und nix weniger.

Ich freue natürlich über jede Barbe, die ich an die Angel bekomme, weil deren Kampfkraft einfach genial ist, trotzdem angle ich nicht gezielt auf diese Fische, weil ich sie nicht esse und eh zurücksetze. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Achim, ich war früher auch Wettkampfangler und habe auch mit lebendem  Köfi geangelt. Und ich würde es heute noch tun, bzw. tue es, wo es  erlaubt ist.



Ich war im erweiterten Kader der DDR-Auswahlmannschaft für Friedfischangeln und habe auch sicher mehr als hundert Hechte auf lebenden Köderfisch gefangen. Der Mensch darf aber ruhig dazulernen.

Und wenn Du noch heute mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst bist Du schlichtweg ein Tierquäler.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo bitte kommen wir hin, wenn "die Gesellschaft" mir juristisch  vorschreiben will, was ich alleine mit meinem Gewissen ausmachen muss?  Eingeschränkt, das ich damit keinem anderen Menschen einen Nachteil oder  Schaden zufüge.
> 
> Für mich ist das Entmündigung auf Raten.



Diese Gesellschaft hat aber nun mal für sich beschlossen, für mehr als nur die Menschen Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Deshalb gibt es ein Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

warum schreit man eigentlich jedesmal, wenn kontrovers und emotional diskutiert wird, nach der schließung.

emotionen gehören nun mal zu einem hobby, dass solch eine leidenschaft mit sich bringt. und ohne kontroverse diskussionen, brauchste kein forum.
so lange es oberhalb der gürtellinie  und forenregelkonform bleibt, sollte doch jeder seinen senf dazugeben dürfen.

gruss vonne küste


----------



## Rxbinhx (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@HRO das Fischen das in diesem Video gezeigt wird hat fuer mich rein garnichts mehr mit meinem Hobby zu tun! Nach 1 1/2 Minuten hab ich ausgeschaltet - das kann man ich mir nicht anschauen. Und wie stolz die darauf auch noch sind?! Völlig unverständlich für mich!
Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen dass hier Gesetze mit Füßen getreten werden....


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Gruß nach anne Küste #h vonne Küste 

Achim, ich weiß wie das endet... ich bin aber jetzt raus hier, weil gegen geballte Ladung Pessimismus und Sturheit komm ich nicht mehr an, vielleicht hab ich ja morgen wieder Lust reinzuschauen.
Donnerstag kann ich nicht, da bin ich am Forellenpuff  allerdings auf meiner Nachbarinsel und wir werden vielleicht wieder alleine dort sein und abartig geil kämpfende dänische Put & Take Fische an die 6er Fliegenrute kriegen  Da gibts kein Tremarellafischen Schulter an Schulter, Platz ohne Ende, ein Pfeifchen zwischendurch und ein Bierchen darf auch dabei sein 
Und wenn Dir nach einem guten Fisch die Hände zittern und Du erstmal wieder Ruhe in die Finger kriegen musst, dann weißt Du, daß Du noch nicht abgestumpft bist 
Das Leben kann schön sein


----------



## gopalfreak (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Leute bleibt doch mal ruhig...

Ist ja relativ erschreckend wie hier aufeinander losgegangen wird.
Angler sind eben extrem unterschiedlich...

Ich angle seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr und geniesse es in der Natur zu sein. (PUNKT!)
Im Endeffekt wandert das Thema bald eh wieder in die C&R Ecke und damit in die der 2-3 Lagermeinungen...


Und JA - ich mag Naturgeprägte "Forellenseen" - das mag jeder sehen wie er will... Ich bin damit aufgewachsen und gehe gerne hin.

Die PETAs sind eher sehr mit ihrem Tunnelblick und Scheuklappen an der Sache - schliesslich werden die Forellen im Supermarkt auch irgendwo gezüchtet und entsprechend verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht die hier entbrennt.

Wir haben auch keine US Amerikanischen Verhältnisse wo jeder Dorfrichter irgendwelche Urteile für die Republik trifft - GOTT SEI DANK.

Daher bitte ich mal um eine gemäßigte Diskussion im Sinne aller hier denke ich...

Und nein ich bin kein Freund dieser TFT "Wettkampf" Schiene - habe dazu eine Meinung... Und damit hat sich das.

:vik: PEACE IM BOARD


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

*Diese Gesellschaft hat aber nun mal für sich beschlossen, für mehr als  nur die Menschen Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Deshalb gibt es ein  Tierschutzgesetz.*

Amen#d

Diese Gesellschaft ist zum grossen Teil eigentlich nur eines:  scheinheilig


----------



## Downbeat (27. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> *Diese Gesellschaft hat aber nun mal für sich beschlossen, für mehr als  nur die Menschen Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Deshalb gibt es ein  Tierschutzgesetz.*
> 
> Amen#d
> 
> Diese Gesellschaft ist zum grossen Teil eigentlich nur eines:  scheinheilig


Amen
|good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> ralle so funktionieren gesellschaften. sie schaffen entsprechend ihrer bedürfnisse und erkenntnisse gesetze. so was nennt man rechtsstaat und alles dem gewissen des einzelnen zu überlassen, wäre fahrlässig und gott sei dank gibt es in unserer heutigen gesellschaft gesetze, die nicht nur nachteile und schaden von menschen abhalten, sondern auch von tieren. das sind wir der kreatur schuldig.
> doch das wird auch in der rechtsprechung differenziert betrachet. gut so.



Jetzt kämen wir wieder in die Diskussion, wo Fische einzuordnen sind, denn es werden ja nicht alle Tiere vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckelt. Aber lassen wir das.

Die Differenzierung der Rechtssprechung, besser der Gesetzesschaffung erfolgt (oder nicht) nach Lobby und Kommerz. Bei einem Tierschutzgesetz, dass Kreaturen nach der Taxonomie einteilt, und dabei hochentwickelte Lebewesen einfach außen vor lässt, dafür aber unterentwickelte mit Säugetieren gleichstellt von Differenzierung zu sprechen, halte ich für vermessen. 

Je mehr Geld man verdienen kann, um so mehr darf gequält werden. Je mehr einzelne Menschen quälen, um so weniger wird das verfolgt. Nur wenn eine Gruppe eine andere, zudem noch in sich zerstrittene und ohne Lobby, ins Visier nimmt, dann schreit "die Gesellschaft" auf. 

In diesem Bezug kann mich "die Gesellschaft" da, wo es dunkel ist. 





krickfan schrieb:


> Und wenn Du noch heute mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst bist Du schlichtweg ein Tierquäler.



Weil die Fische heute eine andere Physiologie besitzen als früher ? Oder weil Du jetzt für Dich beschlossen hast, dass Dein früheres Handeln gegen Dein eigenes Gewissen verstoßen hat?

Dann sag ich Dir, dass Du es bist, der zumindest früher gedankenlos und fahrlässig gehandelt hat. Dann hast Du Dir seinerzeit zu wenig Gedanken über dein Handeln gemacht.

Ich hingegen habe mich von Anfang an damit auseinander gesetzt und meine persönliche Einstellung gefunden, die bisher von niemandem widerlegt werden konnte.





HRO1961 schrieb:


> warum schreit man eigentlich jedesmal, wenn kontrovers und emotional diskutiert wird, nach der schließung.
> 
> emotionen gehören nun mal zu einem hobby, dass solch eine leidenschaft mit sich bringt. und ohne kontroverse diskussionen, brauchste kein forum.
> so lange es oberhalb der gürtellinie  und forenregelkonform bleibt, sollte doch jeder seinen senf dazugeben dürfen.
> ...



Hart und kontrovers diskutieren ist völlig in Ordnung. Geschlossen wird so schnell nix.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> *Diese Gesellschaft hat aber nun mal für sich beschlossen, für mehr als  nur die Menschen Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Deshalb gibt es ein  Tierschutzgesetz.*
> 
> Amen#d
> 
> Diese Gesellschaft ist zum grossen Teil eigentlich nur eines:  scheinheilig




Scheinheilig trifft es auch.#6


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann sag ich Dir, dass Du es bist, der zumindest früher gedankenlos und fahrlässig gehandelt hat. Dann hast Du Dir seinerzeit zu wenig Gedanken über dein Handeln gemacht.


 
Genau so ist es. 

Ich habe damals auch völlig legal dutzende Marder in Tellereisen gefangen und getötet, wenn sie noch gelebt haben. Gab pro Tier 50 Ostmark vom Förster. Für einen 16jährigen viel Geld. 
War nach heutigen Maßstäben ganz einfach Tierquälerei und ist heute aus guten Gründen verboten. Würde ich heute nie mehr machen.


----------



## Siever (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Die Leute von der Peta entsprechen nicht mal selbst ihren Idealen. Sie berufen sich auf Tierveruschen, wenn es darum geht, Fischen ein Schmerzempfinden nachzuweisen. Viele von den Pseudohippies haben Hunde und Katzen, sind überzeugte Veganer und füttern ihre Viecher mit Fleischfutter. Ich habe mal jemanden sagen hören, dass das ja in der Natur der Tiere liegt. Schaut man sich unser Gebiss an, sieht man, dass Fleisch essen eigentlich auch in unserer Natur liegt. Für mich sind sie deshalb verlogen und unglaubwürdig. Die haben nix mit Naturschutz am Hut sondern sind ein einziger Propanda- Verein, der aus der Schockierung der Leute Profit macht.
Ach, jetzt ärger ich mich auch schon wieder über die.

Dass man sich über die vermeintlichen Naturschützer von der Peta ärgert,  kann ich also gut nachvollziehen, aber wäre es nicht schön, wenn die ganze  Energie, die hier regelmäßig in Themen wie C&R, PETA,  Fangbildzerfleischung usw. geht, für andere Dinge, für uns Angler wichtigere Dinge opfert?!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt es jedoch nicht, da der 1. Vorsitzende die Tagesordnung vom Tisch fegt und mitteilt, dass der sonst übliche Karpfenbesatz ausfallen muss, denn diese gehören ja nicht in heimische Gewässer, können sich nicht vermehren, wurden nur besetzt, um sie wieder rauszufangen und das ist seit neuester Rechtsprechung untersagt.
> 
> Als die ersten aufmucken und einwerfen wollen, "so war das doch damals gar nicht gemeint", unterbricht der Vorstand erneut und ergänzt, dass dieses Jahr auch jeglicher sonstiger Besatz entfällt, denn aufgrund der vielen offenen Fragen, ob & welcher Besatz denn eigentlich überhaupt in Gewässer gehört, entscheidet nun nicht mehr der Bewirtschafter, sondern die untere Wasserbehörde.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht des Vorstands: Die Entscheidung der Behörde, ob & was besetzt werde darf, wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, denn die haben extra neue Abteilungen dazu gebildet, die schnellstmöglich vom grünen Umweltminister besetzt werden...


 
Du spitzt hier zwar zu, beschreibst aber im Prinzip Gegebenheiten, die in einzelnen Bundesländern Realität sind.

In Bayern müssen alle Fischereierlaubnisscheine von der Kreisbehörde bestätigt werden. Die Kreisbehörde begrenzt die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen pro Gewässer anhand der natürlichen Kapazität der jeweiligen Gewässer. Deshalb können einige Fischereivereine auch keine Mitglieder mehr aufnehmen, denn die Anzahl der genehmigten Erlaubnisscheine ist begrenzt.

Alle Besatzmaßnahmen sind mit den Behörden zu koordinieren, zu dokumentieren und die entsprechenden Unterlagen für mindestens 3 Jahre aufzubewahren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> 
> Ich habe damals auch völlig legal dutzende Marder in Tellereisen gefangen und getötet, wenn sie noch gelebt haben. Gab pro Tier 50 Ostmark vom Förster. Für einen 16jährigen viel Geld.
> War nach heutigen Maßstäben ganz einfach Tierquälerei und ist heute aus guten Gründen verboten. Würde ich heute nie mehr machen.




Genau das meine ich.

Die Befreiung von monetären Zwängen, oder deren Befriedigung auf andere Weise, erlaubt den Absprung vom natürlichen Verhalten zur gesellschaftlich anerkannten, moralisch verklärten Welt der sogenannten Zivilisation. 

Das ist nich weiter schlimm, denn auch ich schlachte nicht mehr selbst, sondern lasse schlachten.

Man darf dabei aber niemals vergessen, wo man herkommt, wer man mal war, und wohim man wieder zurückfällt, wenn es die Umstände gebieten. "Nie mehr machen" ist eine reine Absichtserklärung, die von der Realität sehr schnell überholt werden kann.

Die Krux dabei ist, dass sehr viele die Vergangenheit verteufeln. Früher war ich ein Schwein, es ging nicht anders, musste Geld verdienen.
Heute bin ich ein Saubermann und alle die das nicht sind, sind Schweine. 

Moral ist eine Frage von Geld und Wohlstand, nicht von Überzeugung.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Moral ist eine Frage von Geld und Wohlstand, nicht von Überzeugung.



Was du meinst ist Pharisäertum. Wirkliche Moral ist eine Frage der  Reife und geht,fernab von jeglichem Fanatismus,mit einer gewissen Milde einher.

Zur restlichen Diskussion kann ich nur ein altes russisches Sprichwort zitieren welches besagt: "Der Teufel ist nie so schwarz wie man ihn malt" 
Das passt glaub ich grad generell ganz gut in's AB


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Morgen,

also grundsätzlich in Anlehnung an das Thema stelle ich für mich fest, dass die Peta-Aktivisten keine Feinde oder Freunde von mir sind.

Zur Feindschaft gehört Krieg und den führe ich nunmal nicht.

Wenn Aussagen kommen, die extremistisch sind bspw. "Dein Vater ist ein Mörder" weil man angelt, wird der Aussage von mir keine Bedeutung zugemessen.

Fällt Euch eigentlich ein Reaktionismus auf, sobald diese Organisation tätig wird?

Peta raschelt im Stroh und plötzlich schreit man FEUER ! FEUER !

Messt dieser Splittergruppe doch keine so große Bedeutung bei ... diese Art der Angst/ Panikmache ist doch völlig überzogen !

Als Peta-Agent würde ich, wenn ich dieses teilw. panische "Gegacker" lesen muss, mich feixend und mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht zurücklehnen...ganz oben stand bspw. , dass man in dieser Art der Diskussion auch Werbung für die Peta betreibt....ganz richtig !

Deshalb nochmals : wer sich an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hält und auch das Ursache-Wirkungsprinzip seines Tuns als Angler mit gesundem Menschenverstand betrachtet, bleibt außerhalb jeglicher Schußlinie.

Der Rechtsstaat verfügt zudem über ausreichende Möglichkeiten, sich gegen Angelgegner durchzusetzen.

Zuversicht und Gelassenheit sind die Zauberworte - nicht das Schwarzmalen und das Verkünden des drohenden Unterganges der Angelei .... gebt diesen Extremisten doch nicht so viel psychische Macht über Euch !

Zu der Entwicklung der Gesellschaft : es gibt durchaus positive Tendenzen : so werden die Verbraucher vom Massenkonsumenten langsam aber sichtbar zum kritischen Kunden .

Bio-Nachfrage und die Achtsamkeit auf Nachhaltigkeit (vs.Überfischung) nehmen ständig zu , die kritische Berichterstattung ist vorhanden ( Bsp. gestern auf Fernsehsender Arte um 20:15 ).

Der Verbraucher entwickelt sich vom Wirtschaftswunder-Tüten-Fertigprodukt -Esser wieder in eine natürlichere Richtung : Frische Kräuter , gute Produkte , usw. Das braucht aber Zeit ist aber zugegebenermaßen auch vom Verdienst abhängig.

Der Mensch lernt dazu, die globale Erwärmung , Unfälle bspw. zwingt ihn zum Akzeptieren in der Vergangenheit gemachter Fehler.

Die Aufkärung der Gesellschaft wird zunehmen - und der vernünftige Angler kann auch dazu beitragen .

Beim Landen von Fischen habe ich von Passanten immer Wohlwollendes gehört ... der Industriemensch ist nicht so "dumm", wie man glaubt...zuversichtlich bleiben und keine Ängste schüren - Angst lähmt.

Ach nochwas : Kartoffeln habe ich bei meinem Onkel immer frisch aus dem Garten ausgebuddelt und in ein Säckchen gesteckt.

Gingen wir dann angeln, wurden die gefangenen Rotaugen direkt nach dem Fang betäubt und abgestochen , dann in ein Säckchengesteckt und  abends gebraten...ich denke, das war in Ordnung so 

Rheinspezie.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



			
				Ralle 24;3585966
Moral ist eine Frage von Geld und Wohlstand schrieb:
			
		

> genau so ist es, fragt mal ältere Personen die den Hungerwinter 1946 überlebt haben, die Moralapostel waren die ersten die einen Hund erwürgt und gegessen haben.
> Wir können uns zur Zeit viel Moral erlauben,da wir den armen Ländern das Essen wegkaufen können (das ist ja nicht unmoralisch sondern Marktwirtschaft ?!).


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



> *Diese Gesellschaft hat aber nun mal für sich beschlossen, für mehr  als  nur die Menschen Verantwortung zu übernehmen. *


So, nun zeig mir mal diejenigen, die das beschlossen haben...
Ich war mit Sicherheit nicht darunter, im Gegenteil wieder einer der vielen Punkte, die gegen meinen Willen und über meinen Kopf hinweg entschieden wurden. Wie so vieles, was gegen den Willen der Allgemeinheit entschieden wurde. Darf ich erinnern, Ökosteuer, nur ein Beispiel...
Und ganz so unrealistisch ist Katis Angeluntergangszenario leider doch nicht. 
Beispiel
Irgendein profilierunggeiler Möchtegerntierschützer bringt eine Gesetzesvorlage, die Besatz zum Wiederfang verbietet, eine Zeitung bauscht das auf und prompt landet das beim VdSF in der Satzung: "Gewässer , die besetzt wurden, müßen für ein Jahr gesperrt werden"...
(Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, das der VdSF-Vorstand auf Gesetzesvorlagen vorschnell und vor allem, gegen den Willen seiner Mitglieder entscheidet... )
Schwarzmalerei? Vielleicht, aber wenn ich lese, wie sich Angler hier schon gegenseitig angiften, nur weil die Meinung des einen nicht ganz der des Anderen entspricht, dann krieg ich das
Kotzen



> *Deshalb gibt es ein   Tierschutzgesetz.*


Ach ja, Tierschutzgesetz, auch so eine Sache...
Kommt kurioserweise nie da zur Anwendung, wo es wirklich nötig wäre, wie zum Beispiel bei Schlachtpferdtransporten nach Italien, Käfighaltung oder beim allseits beliebten Schächten von Schafen und Ziegen.

Zurück zum Thema. So leid es mir tut, aber ich halte dieses Tierschutzgesetz sowieso für komplett überflüssig...
Ein Passus im StGb: "Wer Tiere quält oder Ihnen absichtlich unnötiges Leid zufügt, wird bestraft!" sollte eigentlich völlig ausreichen...
Der Punkt ist doch der, steht Geld dahinter oder irgendein religiöser Humbug, wird aus dem "Tierschutzgesetz" ein "Ausnahmengesetz"...
Was nützt das wohlgemeinteste Gesetz, wenn die Durchsetzung des selbigen vor lauter Sonderregelungen und Ausnahmen auf der Strecke bleibt?


Richtig, gar nix...​


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ... weil gegen geballte Ladung Pessimismus und Sturheit komm ich nicht mehr an...


Musst du ja gar nicht, Steffen. Es geht ja nicht darum, "gegeneinander anzukommen", sondern zu diskutieren, auch kontrovers und durchaus mal heftiger, u.a. dazu ist so ein Forum da.
Im Vergleich zu manch anderen Postings sind deine überlegt und sachlich, eben keine Pöbelei, von daher alles tutti, auch wenn wir gegensätzlicher Ansicht sind und auch wohl bleiben.
Deinen Ausflug zum Thema "Sport & Sportfischen" fand ich übrigens sehr interessant.

Und natürlich war mein kl. Worst-Case-Szenario völlig spekulativ, hochgezogen und recht unwahrscheinlich ...aber nicht unmöglich.
Dazu ist dies auch nur ein denkbarer Ansatz für einen Hebel. Auf weitere möchte ich gar nicht eingehen.



krickfan schrieb:


> Du spitzt hier zwar zu, beschreibst aber im Prinzip Gegebenheiten, die in einzelnen Bundesländern Realität sind...


 
Die Story entsprang ja nicht komplett meiner kranken Publizisten-Seele, sondern Bausteine dazu findest'e reichlich, eben auch ganz offen bei Petra, NaBu, bereits bestehenden Regelungen, Analogien zu ähnlichen Bereichen...

Erforderlich ist natürlich, dass man auch mal aufmerksam liest, versucht zu verstehen, worum es eigentlich geht. Was hier leider unüblich ist. Erst mal pöbeln, nach Schließung rufen,... darüber vermag ich 'arrogant' hinwegzugehen.
Niveau sieht von unten betrachtet halt wie Arroganz aus.
(kleiner Einspieler wegen mancher Rückmeldung)

@Rheinspezie
dein Posting hat mich übrigens wirklich sprachlos gemacht; Respekt! Nix für ungut, auch wenn ich 100%ig konträrer Ansicht bin, gehörtst du für mich nicht zu den im vorherigen Absatz genannten.



HRO1961 schrieb:


> mit verlaub, aber das ist - selbst als "spekulativ" betont dargestellt blödsinn...
> 
> ein verbot von forellenpuffs aus gründen von nachweisbaren verstössen gegen gesetze oder verordnungen wären doch nicht zwangsläufig die erste stufe einer eskalationsleiter, den anglern insgesamt den garaus zu machen. dies wäre juristisch auch gar nicht durchführbar...


 
Bin ich anderer Ansicht, denn in der bisherigen Argumentation der Kläger wird exakt dieser Schritt gegangen; vom Einzelfall zu allgemeinen 'Zuständen'.

Entscheident ist halt, ob eine solche Klage zunächst überhaupt angenommen wird, welche Anklagepunkte aufgeführt werden, wie das Urteil (egal ob Daumen hoch oder runter) dann im Detail begründet wird; die Fakten schaffende Kraft des Richterrechts.
Das ist doch das langersehnte Ziel der Gegner, auch bei dieser Anzeigengeschichte: den ersten Präzedenzfall zu schaffen.

Und um mal auf diesen Einzelfall zurückzukommen,
schaut doch mal emotionsfrei in die gelinkten Videos.
Was ist daran anstössig?
Ich gebe allen Kritikern recht, ethisch spricht auch mich das keinesfalls an.
Von Respekt vor der Kreatur, der Beute, wie auch immer, kann ich auch nicht mehr sprechen.
Das, was mich beim Angeln fasziniert; Natur, Ruhe, Spannung vor dem Biss und beim Fang, Freude über Letzteren,... alles für'n A****.

Aber die einzelne Handlung ist, rein sachlich/juristisch betrachtet, von dem was wir tun, kaum abzugrenzen.
Allenfalls in einem Punkt, aber den nenne ich bewusst nicht.
Ist auch besser so.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Mensch lernt dazu, die globale Erwärmung , Unfälle bspw. zwingt ihn zum Akzeptieren in der Vergangenheit gemachter Fehler.



Stimmt

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/s...ht-arbeiter-von-bohrinsel-ab-_aid_728607.html

leider nicht. Ein Beispiel von vielen.


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und um mal auf diesen Einzelfall zurückzukommen,
> schaut doch mal emotionsfrei in die gelinkten Videos.
> 
> Tut mir leid. Damit wäre ich überfordert.
> ...


----------



## Tom (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich spare mir das Lesen des kompletten Threads und habe die peta-Seite 
auch nur grob überflogen. Meine Zeit ist mir zu kostbar, um mich mit solchen 
Themen in übertriebener Darstellung zu beschäftigen. 

Deswegen angele ich auch nur und fange nicht! :q

Gruß
der tomac


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Warum legt man eine staatliche Fischereiprüfung ab?
Damit man später dann seinen Müll, seine Haken und Angelschnüre am Ufer liegen lässt und Fische quält?


----------



## antonio (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



labralehn schrieb:


> Warum legt man eine staatliche Fischereiprüfung ab?
> Damit man später dann seinen Müll, seine Haken und Angelschnüre am Ufer liegen lässt und Fische quält?
> 
> müll hinterlassen nicht nur angler(ob mit oder ohne prüfung).
> und tiere quälen die angler genauso wenig oder viel wie nichtangler auch.



ich weiß auch nicht warum man das tun muß.
weil es ein unsinniges gesetz vorschreibt vielleicht?

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



labralehn schrieb:


> Warum legt man eine staatliche Fischereiprüfung ab?
> Damit man später dann seinen Müll, seine Haken und Angelschnüre am Ufer liegen lässt und Fische quält?


Ich nehme an, du hast deine Fischereischeinprüfung nicht bestanden??|wavey:


@Topic
Ich weiss nicht, wer von euch sich den Artikel aus dem 1. Posting genau bzw. überhaupt durchgelesen hat. Im letzten Satz im zweiten Absatz behauptet da ein ...mmmhh... hochrangiges Mit-ohne-glied, das sich bereits Angler aufgrund der Aktivitäten von TFT an die PETA gewendet haben. |bla:
Ich habe diese Aussage beim Lesen natürlich nicht ernstgenommen, für den üblichen Laberquark gehalten. Eine gemalte Lüge, 
Mittlerweile, nach Lesen dieses Threads und dessen Entwicklung, halte ich diese Behauptung für möglich... wenn nicht sogar für wahr!

Desweiteren weiss ich nicht, wer etwas mit "Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz" oder "Verstoss gegen die Tierschlachtordnung" anfangen kann. Es gibt nicht wenige Threads und sehr viele Beiträge hier im AB, demnach da so mancher einigen Nachholbedarf hat. (Anzeigen gegen Boardies gab es bereits, ich weiss nur nicht mehr ob aufgrund von Forenbeiträgen oder der eigenen Internetseite.)
Und genau DAS wurde angezeigt, nicht die Veranstaltung an sich! Das Wettfischen wurde genauso verurteilt, wie das ganz 'normale' Angeln. Sollten zumindest diejenigen wissen, die sich den Artikel durchgelesen haben.


Ob die PETA nun TFT oder einen unerfahrenen Anfänger oder den zittrigen Opi, aufgrund eines "Verstosses gegen die Tierschlachtordnung" anzeigt, ist doch völlig Hupe! Und wird auch nichts an Forellenseen ändern oder keine derartigen Veranstaltungen verhindern.
Ob die PETA nun TFT oder jeden bekennenden(!) Hardcore - Releaser wegen Verstosses gegen das TSG anzeigt, ist ebenfalls vollkommen Hupe! Ändert auch nichts am Forellensee.

Die Anzeige also mit einem "richtig so", "selber schuld" und was weiss ich ... also gnadenlos bejubeln? Gehts noch?


Noch bevor (vermutlich) irgendeine Verhandlung stattgefunden hat, kommt bereits hier aus dem Lager der Angler der breite Ruf, solche Veranstaltungen zu ächten und bestenfalls zu verbieten!?
Und zwar gleich, wie der Veranstalter heisst...?


Die Leute, die PETA für derart inkompetent halten, dass diese überhaupt und jemals etwas erreichen... diejenigen haben sich hiermit leider getäuscht! Man darf die Anglerschaft halt nicht unterschätzen.
... wären wir auf die TFT - Videos ohne die Anzeige aufmerksam geworden?
... hätten wir TFT Videos auch ohne Anzeige derart heftig kritisiert? 
... warum wurde es dann nicht bereits derart getan?

Reicht nicht?
Dann sucht doch mal die Threads hier im AB, als Welsangler angezeigt wurden.
Dann sucht doch mal die Threads hier im AB, als Karpfenangler angezeigt wurden.
Dann sucht doch mal diese Threads zu den PETA - Anzeigen hier im AB! Gab es doch bereits genug.


Und in jedem dieser Threads gabs Moralapostel, selbsternannte Gralshüter der Angelfischerei in ihrer Gesamtheit, ... "Richtig so!", "Selber schuld!", "Sollte verboten werden!" und dergleichen.
Entschuldigt bitte... aber dann verbietet es doch bzw. setzt euch dafür ein!
Zeigt doch die "schwarzen Schafe" selbst an!
Aber jedes mal auf die als lächerlich bezeichnete PETA warten und mit erhobener Moralkeule nochmal extra raufpacken... das ist nicht nur lächerlich, das ist schlimmer als PETA. 


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Zarii (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

|good:|good: 
Jedoch sollten wir uns nicht auf das Niveau der PETA herablassen,
und die "schwarzen Schafe" selber anzeigen.


----------



## Tina77 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich habe nichts gegen TFT Angler, warum auch?
Sie fangen Fischen und töten sie Waidgerecht, wo genau soll da ein Gesetz verletzt worden sein??
Da sie nach dem Fischen Preise verteilen?
Für den der die meisten fische gefangen hat.

Was passiert wenn sie keine Preise verteilen, werden dann keine Fische mehr gefangen???
So ein Blödsinn, dem Toten Fisch macht es nichts mehr aus wenn es nach dem Angeln Preise gibt.

Wenn ich hier einige Beiträge lese, wie Scheinheilig sich hier paar Angler Vorstellen, und diese auch gegen Angler vorgehen.
Nach dem Motto der nächste ich dein Teufel, kann ich nur noch mit den Kopfschütteln.
Und die von der Peta lachen sich hier über diesen guten #q Zusammenhalt der Angler Kaputt.
Je genau das ist das, was uns das Angeln Jahr für Jahr immer unschöner werden lässt.
Das wir nicht zusammenhalten können, und unsere Vertreter im Sachen Angeln ja auch nicht.


----------



## Merlin (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Andere Kreaturen sollten  mit Respekt behandelt werden .....und nicht zu einem Spielzeug verkommen.

Ich persönlich bekämpfe jeden wo der gesunde Menschenverstand aussetzt ..ob er nun Angler, Jäger oder Petamitglied ist


----------



## Tina77 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

mit Respekt behandelt werden ???

Schlag auf dem Kopf und ein Herzstich ist das mit Respekt ?
Und Preise verteilen da nach !!!!!  ist schlimmer?????
Wir lügen uns doch alle was vor.


----------



## Merlin (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@Tina 77
Mit 30 Leute an einem Tümpel zu angeln wo gerade frisch Zuchtforellen eingesetzt worden sind. ????
Nur um einen netten Tag zu haben und evtl einen Pokal zu gewinnen hat jedenfalls wenig mit Respekt zu tun !!

Ja ...einen Fisch an einem See zu fangen ,wo man sich evtl selber um die Pflege des Gewässer kümmert, den waidgerecht zu töten und zu verwerten ist Respekt !


Wenn sich alle Angler vernüftig benehmen würden hätten solche Leute wie Peta wesentlich weniger Angriffsfläche


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ... das sich bereits Angler aufgrund der Aktivitäten von TFT an die PETA gewendet haben ...Mittlerweile, nach Lesen dieses Threads und dessen Entwicklung, halte ich diese Behauptung für möglich... wenn nicht sogar für wahr!...


Hallo Zoddl.
Seitdem ich den Thread gestartet habe, geht's ja ganz schön rund.
Auch bekomme ich PNs & Anrufe, die u.a. einiges an Hintergrund liefern.
Da das Thema & die Sache an sich schon so genug brennt, gibt es so einige unveröffentlichte Infos. Das sollten sie auch bleiben, solange es nicht gesicherte Informationen sind.
Da du es aber ansprichst: _es scheint tatsächlich durch andere Angler innitiiert worden zu sein!_
Wobei ich z.Zt. ausdrücklich das Wort _"scheint"_ betone.

Ich denke, bei der ganzen Geschichte und dem weiteren Verlauf (auch hier hört man bereits dies und das) wird noch so einiges kommen.

Nachtrag: der Respekt, über den ihr grad diskutiert, ist sicherlich nicht unwichtig (s. mein letztes Posting).
Der juristische Aspekt ist aber ein anderer.
Bitte trennen.

@HRO
Ja, bei dem Punkt ticken wir gleich, keine Frage.
Du hast aber dezent den Rest beim zitieren weggelassen; und das ist der Part, der Gerichte beschäftigen _könnte_.


----------



## Damyl (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Tina77 schrieb:


> mit Respekt behandelt werden ???
> 
> Schlag auf dem Kopf und ein Herzstich ist das mit Respekt ?
> Und Preise verteilen da nach !!!!!  ist schlimmer?????
> Wir lügen uns doch alle was vor.



Kennst du eine "bessere" Methode einen Fisch zu töten ?
Wieso lügen wir uns alle was vor ? Um Tiere essen zu können muss man sie zwangsweise töten. Verlogen wäre es sich seinen Fisch im Laden zu kaufen, und sich über Angler, die ihren Fisch selbst töten, aufzuregen.


----------



## Zoddl (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ja ...einen Fisch an einem See zu fangen ,wo man sich evtl selber um die Pflege des Gewässer kümmert, den waidgerecht zu töten und zu verwerten ist Respekt !


Bist du dir da sicher?
Ein bisschen Rasenmähen hier, ein bisschen Bäume verschneiden dort. Hier ne Hecke weg, dort das dämliche Krautfeld weg. Und dort "hinten" nen paar schnieke Bäume gepflanzt.
Im Herbst ne Ladung Besatzfisch in den See und im Sommer mit RESPEKT im Gepäck auf die Jagd nach den "wilden Karpfen"!?

Vom Puffangler unterscheidet dich nicht viel!

Und ob es von Respekt zeugt, ein Gewässer, das bisher sehr gut alleine klargekommen ist, nach eigenem gutdünken umzugestalten, zu besetzen und letztendlich zu "benutzen", wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln.
Dessen bin ich mir bewusst und muss damit leben. 


@Kathi
Danke für die Info!|wavey:
... mittlerweile habe ich schon damit gerechnet. Aber wenn sich das tatsächlich bestätigen sollte, dann ist die ganze Verbandsposse das klitzekleinste Problem das wir haben!



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Merlin (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Ein bisschen Rasenmähen hier, ein bisschen Bäume verschneiden dort. Hier ne Hecke weg, dort das dämliche Krautfeld weg. Und dort "hinten" nen paar schnieke Bäume gepflanzt.
> Im Herbst ne Ladung Besatzfisch in den See und im Sommer mit RESPEKT im Gepäck auf die Jagd nach den "wilden Karpfen"!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina77 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Tina 77
> Mit 30 Leute an einem Tümpel zu angeln wo gerade frisch Zuchtforellen eingesetzt worden sind. ????
> Nur um einen netten Tag zu haben und evtl einen Pokal zu gewinnen hat jedenfalls wenig mit Respekt zu tun !!
> 
> ...



Ist für mich genau so ein Angeln. wie im Vereins See mit 10 Karpfen Anglern zu Fischen, wo genau ist da ein Unterschied ich sehe ihn nicht.
Ich persönlich weiss auch gar nicht was du gegen Forellenangler hast?
Stell dir vor die würden bei euch im Verein sein, wo hättest du dan ein Platz zum Fischen???
Sei doch froh das einige zum Forellen Puff gehen.
Und das Fischtöten ist im Forellenpuff genau so wie im Vereins See, ich sehe da kein Unterschied.
Für mich persönlich Kack........ sich die Angler ins eigene Nest.
Ob es C&R ist oder Forellenpuff jeder spielt sich da auf.
Mein Motto ist leben und leben lassen.
was denkst du wie viele Betreiber von Forellenpuffs froh sind da von zu leben???


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@tina 
wer immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass zum angeln in gänze deutlich mehr gehört, als einen fisch waidgerecht  töten zu können, wird auch nie verstehen, warum ich solche tft-orgien zutiefst verachte.

und am we wate ich durch die ostsee und wenn ich eine maßige meerforelle fangen sollte, bin ich glücklich, denke an die fotos im internet von den "superhelden", die stolz ihre strecken vom forellenpuff auf der wiese auslegen und bin froh, dass ich in meinen kreisen weit von denen entfernt bin.


gruss achim


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Tina77 schrieb:


> I
> was denkst du wie viele Betreiber von Forellenpuffs froh sind da von zu leben???




das ist natürlich ein erschlagendes argument|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@ey du alte pappnase vom hafenrand:

jetzt tuste mir leid, wenn tina mir so was geschrieben hätte, wüßte ich kaum zu antworten, weil


zu abstrakt



gruss in die zweitschönste hanse-stadt der welt


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

man ,man, sind hier einige Moralapostel untwegs#d#d
Wer ohne Sünde, der werfe den ersten Stein, oder so ähnlich

Was sind ( die meisten?) Vereinsseen ?
Wo ist das was anderes ( außer täglicher Besatz)
ich wate im Meer , ne he, wie jetzt, der sich selbsterhaltende Meerforellenbestand?

Noch nie einen Wettkampf gemacht, mit  2/3 Kumpels um den größten oder kleinsten Fisch : Prämie: ein (Pokal)bier?
Nie gemacht?
Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Tina77 schrieb:


> ...
> So ein Blödsinn, dem Toten Fisch macht es nichts mehr aus wenn es nach dem Angeln Preise gibt...



ach, gucke mal, wem macht nach dem tod überhaupt noch was aus?


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> man ,man, sind hier einige Moralapostel untwegs#d#d
> Wer ohne Sünde, der werfe den ersten Stein, oder so ähnlich
> 
> Was sind ( die meisten?) Vereinsseen ?
> ...



du willst doch jetzt die ergebnisse von zuchtmaßnahmen zur wiedereinbürgerung der meerforelle in den letzten 30 - 40 jahren durch sehr kompetente und engagierte vereine z.b. 
in s-h (treene) nicht mit nem forellenpuffbesitzer vergleichen, der seine degenerierten zuchtforellen einsetzt, damit die - blöde auf fast alles beißend - nach wenigen stunden oder tagen wieder rausgefangen werden?

mann oh mann und nenn mich bitte nicht moralapostel. da bin ich nämlich weit von weg.


----------



## gopalfreak (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Isses nicht schön... ein Posting und so viele erhitzte Gemüter 

Die Frage ist wohl wie weit man das herunterbricht...

Grob:
Angler fangen Fische.
Ob nun an einem Zuchtgewässer oder im Rhein ist da egal...

Fein:
Selbst an einem "Puff" gibt es das neue Folk der "Lsitungsangler unter Druck" die dem irrationalen italienischen Masseangeln hinterherhecheln... (Die nennen sich dann Tremarella...blbla Trout Seria A) damit man auch hier eine Art bundesliga hat...

Und den der einfach an einem schönen See Forellen angeln möchte...gemütlich bei einem Bier und die Atmosphäre geniessen.

Davon abgesehen - es gibt kaum ein "Fachmagazin" dass nicht den Schwachsinn fördert duch entsprechende Videos und "das ist sooo effektiv" geblubber...
Hausgemachte Probleme.

Es liegt anscheinend in der Natur des Menschen aus jedem Kram einen Wettkampf zu machen und das so "professionell" und strukturiert wie möglich zu machen...

Daher ist es für aussenstehende sicherlich schwer zu unterscheiden, dass es die "arsch an arsch stehenden" Eventangler gibt und den Großvater am See oder Kanal...

Wie man im Text vielleicht merken kann bin ich bezüglich des Tremarellatrends nicht sonderlich begeistert - aber am Ende halten die sich zumindest in DE an die Gesetze und fangen Fische... Darauf muss man es dann auch beruhen lassen... 

Seh ich jemals einen dieser italienischen Tierfreunde mit den Drahtkörben ruf ich die Polizei - das wird aber bei uns nicht passieren - da bin ich mir sicher.
Zumal ich bezweifle dass das ein Betreiber gutheissen würde!


----------



## Zoddl (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> du willst doch jetzt die ergebnisse von zuchtmaßnahmen zur wiedereinbürgerung der meerforelle in den letzten 30 - 40 jahren durch sehr kompetente und engagierte vereine z.b.
> in s-h (treene) nicht mit nem forellenpuffbesitzer vergleichen, der seine degenerierten zuchtforellen einsetzt, damit die - blöde auf fast alles beißend - nach wenigen stunden oder tagen wiederr rausgefangen wurden?


Kann man nicht vergleichen, das eine ist ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen, das andere ein wirtschaftliches Unterfangen. 
Das Resultat des einen sind hässliche, das Resultat des anderen sind "schöne und edle" Fische.
Die einen beissen "wie doof" auf alles, die anderen sind schwer zu erbeuten.
Das eine ist die Königsklasse, das andere ist überhaupt nicht Klasse.

Aber eines haben sie (alle) dennoch gemeinsam... am Ende hängt ein Haken im Maulwinkel. Und dann erst fängt der Ärger an, um den es in diesem Thread ursprünglich mal ging.
Dem geht man auch nicht aus dem Weg, wenn man sich an die Ostsee verdrückt!




HRO1961 schrieb:


> mann oh mann und nenn mich bitte nicht moralapostel. da bin ich nämlich weit von weg.


Der Begriff "Moralapostel" ist nicht regional begrenzt, den gibt es auch bei euch an der Küste! 
Den Rest spar ich mir...


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

ach zoddl. wenn du dir die mühe gemacht hättest, alle beiträge in diesem trööt zu lesen und somit auch alle meine beiträge, hättest du einerseits gewußt, dass ich sehr wohl weiß, um was es dem te hier ging als er das thema aufbrachte.
und dass ich mich sehr wohl nicht mit scheuklappen ob der evtl. gefahr von peta-hoschies in die ostsee verdrücke. tolle formulierung, aber sachlich falsch.

und wenn du dir noch die mühe gemacht hättest den begriff "moralapostel" per definition zu erlesen, wüßtest du auch, dass dieser auch überregional (tolle wurst) auf leute wie beispielsweise merlin oder mich nicht zutrifft.

gruss achim


----------



## Merlin (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Ist für mich genau so ein Angeln. wie im Vereins See mit 10 Karpfen Anglern zu Fischen, wo genau ist da ein Unterschied ich sehe ihn nicht.
> Ich persönlich weiss auch gar nicht was du gegen Forellenangler hast?
> Stell dir vor die würden bei euch im Verein sein, wo hättest du dan ein Platz zum Fischen???
> Sei doch froh das einige zum Forellen Puff gehen.
> ...


 
Ich habe nur gesagt das ICH !! Forellenpuffs fragwürdig finde..Warum regst du dich da so über auf ???
Wenn du dort gerne angeln gehst ist es deine Sache.

Ich finde es nur traurig / fragwürdig wenn du Unterschied nicht siehst.....und Angler ist nicht gleich Angler.
Nur ein Beispiel: mit Leuten die ihren Müll usw. am Gewässer liegen lassen will ich nicht verglichen werden.


----------



## Merlin (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Tina77 schrieb:


> was denkst du wie viele Betreiber von Forellenpuffs froh sind da von zu leben???


 
#q#q
Was ist das denn für eine Logik ???

Besitzer von Legehennenbatterien leben da auch von !
Kann man toll finden muß man aber nicht...

Farmer hatten früher ein paar Sklaven und haben davon gelebt ??
Kann man toll finden muß man aber nicht..
usw.. usw


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Vielleicht sollten wir alle, mich eingeschlossen, die persönlichen Zickereien etwas runterfahren und mehr zur Sache diskutieren.

Denn passend zu "Zickereien":


kati48268 schrieb:


> Da du es aber ansprichst: _es scheint tatsächlich durch andere Angler innitiiert worden zu sein!_
> Wobei ich z.Zt. ausdrücklich das Wort _"scheint"_ betone.


Nachtrag: _wenn_ die Info, die ich bekam, tatsächlich stimmt, haben diejenigen Angler, die Petra hinzugezogen haben, dies nicht getan um irgendwelche potentiellen Mißstände anzuprangern oder die heile Angelwelt zu verteidigen, sondern dann war der Grund wohl ein schlichter, mieser Racheakt gegen TFT, eher sogar noch gegen ein einzelnes Teammitglied. #d


----------



## Zoddl (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: _wenn_ die Info, die ich bekam, tatsächlich stimmt, haben diejenigen Angler, die Petra hinzugezogen haben, dies nicht getan um irgendwelche potentiellen Mißstände anzuprangern oder die heile Angelwelt zu verteidigen, sondern dann war der Grund wohl ein schlichter, mieser Racheakt gegen TFT, eher sogar noch gegen ein einzelnes Teammitglied. #d


Kati, genau dieser Racheakt wird doch hier von einigen bejubelt! Die einen jubeln, weil es endlich TFT getroffen hat, die anderen jubeln, weil es endlich den Puffangler zumindest indirekt trifft.

Und während hier einige auf eine klare Abtrennung ihrerselbst zum Puffangler bestehen, hat PETA bereits das kleinste gemeinsame Vielfache entdeckt, wie du vermutlich ebenfalls weisst.

Wenn ich dir jetzt noch erzähle, was in den letzten Jahren ungehört in einigen Ecken unserer heilen, Puff - freien Welt so ... hmmm, gehört hier nicht hin ... hey, dein ersponnenes Endzeitszenario ist reine Formsache.

Macht aber eigentlich nichts, als Angler ist man immerhin entwicklungsfähig.


----------



## Merlin (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich habe hier keinen Jubeln sehen !!

Einige haben sich nur kritisch über Puffangler geäußert was mehr als legetim ist !!
Nur weil Peta ALLE Angler verteufelt muß ich doch nicht automatisch Puffangeln toll finden.

Und was sollen immer deine Andeutungen ??
entweder du willst uns etwas sagen oder eben nicht.

P.S  Rache gibt es auf der Welt seit es Menschen gibt.
Aber was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> gruss in die zweitschönste hanse-stadt der welt




Bremen?|kopfkrat


----------



## kaiszenz (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ich finde es nur traurig / fragwürdig wenn du Unterschied nicht siehst.....und Angler ist nicht gleich Angler.
Nur ein Beispiel: mit Leuten die ihren Müll usw. am Gewässer liegen lassen will ich nicht verglichen werden.                                                                                                __________________


Für dich nicht und für viele andere sicher auch nicht nur sieht die Öffentlichkeit das (meiner subjektiven Meinung nach ) anders


----------



## HRO1961 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bremen?|kopfkrat


 

misch dich da bloss nicht ein:q:m


----------



## Merlin (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> misch dich da bloss nicht ein:q:m


 

Der ist doch nur neidisch..weil die nächste Hansestadt 500km weg ist :q


----------



## HRO1961 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kaiszenz schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur traurig / fragwürdig wenn du Unterschied nicht siehst.....und Angler ist nicht gleich Angler.
> Nur ein Beispiel: mit Leuten die ihren Müll usw. am Gewässer liegen lassen will ich nicht verglichen werden. __________________
> 
> 
> Für dich nicht und für viele andere sicher auch nicht nur sieht die Öffentlichkeit das (meiner subjektiven Meinung nach ) anders


 

bingo und genau das ist eines meiner probleme, die ich damit habe.


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> bingo und genau das ist eines meiner probleme, die ich damit habe.


 
sorry , aber das Problem hab ich nich nur mit Anglern, sondern mit den Deppen, die dafür "sorgen" , dass ich pro Jahr mehrere Mülltonnen zusätzlich füllen und bezahlen darf
So 2 mal pro Woche Grundstück von Müll befreien, Traumlage in der Kleinstadt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Zoddl (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@Merlin
Entschuldige bitte, aber mit "Jubel" habe ich mich tatsächlich falsch ausgedrückt. Und ja, nicht wenige haben sich angebracht kritisch über Puffangler geäussert. Und ja, einen Forellenpuff kann man nicht mit einem natürlichen Gewässer vergleichen, ebensowenig den Fang einer verhaltensdegenerierten Zuchtforelle mit jedem x-beliebigen Fisch aus natürlichen Gewässern. Soweit gehe ich doch mit.

Der rein mechanische Fangvorgang ist dennoch im Puff der gleiche, wie im natürlichen Gewässer. Ob man will oder nicht!
Und auch die Behandlung des Fisches nach dem Fang bleibt gleich, wenn man das Zurücksetzen mal unter den Tisch fallen lässt.

Was wurde angezeigt? 
Zum einen der Wettkampf an sich, in diesem Fall korrekt. 
In jedem Fall unbedingt angebracht? 
Denk dabei doch mal an organisierte Gemeinschaftsangeln für die Jugendangler/Anglernachwuchs. Ab und an muss man denen ein kleines Bonbon zuwerfen, um sie für derartige Veranstaltungen, bei der Stange zu halten. Wie schnell dreht dir dabei aber jemand nen Strick draus?

Die unsachgemässe Behandlung des Fisches, ebenfalls korrekt angezeigt.
Wieder in jedem Fall unbedingt angebracht?
Bei meinen ersten getöteten Fischen war ich sehr sicher und alles läuft seither fehlerfrei! Denn vorher durfte/musste ich meinem Vater gefühlt viel zu lange lediglich zusehen und mir erklären lassen.
Wie hast du dich beim ersten Fisch angestellt? Wie stellen wir uns beide bei den letzten Fischen an, wenn uns die Hände zittern und die Augen nur noch verschwommene Bilder liefern? Würde das jeder kritischen Beäugung Dritter standhalten?
Und welche Missgeschicke, über die man sich im Nachhinein sogar über sich selbst ärgert, unterlaufen einem heut immer noch ab und zu???


Die Videos von TFT mögen unter aller Sau sein, die Veranstaltung und der angestrebte Nutzen für TFT daraus ebenso. Der Forellenpuff mag unter den gleichen Punkten untragbar sein.

Trotzdem muss ich mir überlegen, was genau ich kritisiere. Die Anzeige und deren Punkte der Petra, aufgrund derer hier die Reaktionen erfolgen, treffen auch auf alle anderen ausserhalb des Puffs zu. (Wettfischen ausgenommen)


Und nein, gejubelt wurde nicht. Die Verbotskeule provisorisch aber einige Male ausgepackt. Übereifrig wie mir scheint.


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Gunnar. (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Moin moin,

Achja , der Forellenpuff...........

Ich seh das mal ganz PRAGMATISCH .... schön das es sie gibt- so treibt die Ballonseidefraktion *dort* ihr Unwesen und ich hab diese Truppenteile nicht an den "normalen" Gewässern anne Backe.
Über den anglerischen Wert darf man ruhig geteilter Meinung sein. Für mich Nullwert. Für andere die nichts anderes kennen hängt der Himmel dort immer voller Geigen.
Lustig ist der Vergleich zwischen Puff und anderen Gewässern... Ok wer nun nur überbesetzte Vereinsteiche kennt , für den ist der Unterschied nicht sehr groß.Wer anglerisch an Naturgewässern groß geworden ist für den ist diese Badewannenangelei ein Witz.

Das einzige was mich stört ist das diese Fischherauskurbelei prächtige Munition für unsere Gegner ist.Ob allerdings angesichts vom Fehlverhalten an "normalen Gewässern" und gewissen Filmchen diese Munition überhaupt noch nötig ist steht auf nem anderen Blatt und darf bezweifelt werden.

Was diese Anzeige betrifft ........ wenn dort Mist gebaut wurde , hält sich mein Mißfallen über diese Anzeige stark in Grenzen.


----------



## HRO1961 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Lustig ist der Vergleich zwischen Puff und anderen Gewässern... Ok wer nun nur überbesetzte Vereinsteiche kennt , für den ist der Unterschied nicht sehr groß.Wer anglerisch an Naturgewässern groß geworden ist für den ist diese Badewannenangelei ein Witz.




moin alter binnenländer,
das mag ein grund dafür sein, dass hier der ein oder andere im vergleich eine andere sichtweise hat als ich.
ich hatte vielleicht das glück, dass meine anglerischen lebenserfahrungen mit wohnorten in 4 bundesländern und im ausland an angelgewässern gemacht wurden, die von den verantwortlichen fischereibiologisch ordentlich bewirtschaftet wurden. 

ich konnte und kann nicht annähernd eine vergleich zu diesen forellenseen oder freibädern erkennen.


gruss achim


----------



## Gunnar. (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hi Achim,

Mein Erfahrungen sind nicht ganz so umfangreich wie deine.....
Ich habe Bekanntschaft die auf der anderen Seite der Elbe inner Industriebrache leben. Anglerisch ist das dort für mich der Alptraum. Kleinste Vereinsteiche wo mehr Beton wie Grünzeug drumrum ist. Im Teich mehr Schuppen wie Wasser. Das angeln dort kannste direkt mit nem Puff vergleichen nur das sich das Klientel einwenig unterscheidet. Ansonsten gibts da echt nicht viele Unterschiede. Den Leuten mach ich kein Vorwurf - die kennen es echt nicht anders. Mitlerweile waren se etliche Male hier in MV. Die Blicke beim ersten Mal sprachen Bände - der reinste anglerische Kulturschock.


Ps. sachste noch einmal *alt* zu mir dann ............. ich muß mir was einfallen lassen|krach:


----------



## HRO1961 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ps. sachste noch einmal *alt* zu mir dann ............. ich muß mir was einfallen lassen|krach:




ok. angesichts deiner körpergröße lenke ich schnell ein.

"alter" war so im sinne wie "alter schwede". ich weiß doch, dass du ein geschmeidiger jüngling bist. |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Jepp Achim , so gefällt mir das!!


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Merlin
> Entschuldige bitte, aber mit "Jubel" habe ich mich tatsächlich falsch ausgedrückt. Und ja, nicht wenige haben sich angebracht kritisch über Puffangler geäussert. Und ja, einen Forellenpuff kann man nicht mit einem natürlichen Gewässer vergleichen, ebensowenig den Fang einer verhaltensdegenerierten Zuchtforelle mit jedem x-beliebigen Fisch aus natürlichen Gewässern. Soweit gehe ich doch mit.
> 
> *Der rein mechanische Fangvorgang ist dennoch im Puff der gleiche, wie im natürlichen Gewässer. Ob man will oder nicht!
> ...


|good:|good:|good:
Fantastisch zusammengefasst und so geschrieben, dass  auch der Boardie mit Abgangsklasse 7 und auch sonst deutlich begrenztem Horizont mal peilen müsste, wo das Problem in dieser Geschichte sitzt.

Danke Zoddl!


----------



## HRO1961 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> Fantastisch zusammengefasst und so geschrieben, dass  auch der Boardie mit Abgangsklasse 7 und auch sonst deutlich begrenztem Horizont mal peilen müsste, wo das Problem in dieser Geschichte sitzt.
> 
> Danke Zoddl!





diese bemerkung hättest du dir weiß gott sparen können, da sie - wenn auch nicht konkret - auf einen bestimmten abler bezogen, unter die gürtellinie geht. bis dato war es kontrovers aber nich beleidigend.
zumal das von zoddl geschriebene von mir z.b. gar nicht angezweifelt wird.
dass ein te-eröffner eine bestimmte intention verfolgt, die postings anschließend das thema erweitern, man also "von kuchenbachen auf arschbacken" kommt, ohne direkt ot zu sein, ist auch normal.
und auch wenn diese wettbewerbe so organisiert sind, dass gegen keine gesetze oder verordnungen verstoßen wird, mag peta mit einer klage schiffbruch erleiden, ändert aber nichts an der tatsache, dass man sie aufgrund der art und weise dieses schwachsinns erst und selbstverschuldet auf den plan gerufen hat.
und von dem intellektuellen feuerwerk, dass du gezündest hast,geblendet, ziehe ich mich aus dem trööt zurück.#d#d#d

und tschüss


----------



## Jose (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> Fantastisch zusammengefasst und so geschrieben, dass  auch der Boardie mit Abgangsklasse 7 und auch sonst deutlich begrenztem Horizont mal peilen müsste, wo das Problem in dieser Geschichte sitzt.
> 
> Danke Zoddl!


kati im formtief.
besser förmchentief.
grottenschlecht arrogant.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

...jeder zieht sich den Schuh an der ihm passt. |rolleyes


----------



## Merlin (30. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> Fantastisch zusammengefasst und so geschrieben, dass auch der Boardie mit Abgangsklasse 7 und auch sonst deutlich begrenztem Horizont mal peilen müsste, wo das Problem in dieser Geschichte sitzt.
> 
> Danke Zoddl!


 
Ich habe es immer noch nicht kapiert |kopfkrat
Kannst du das für einen aus der Abgangsklasse 5 auch nochmal erklären...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe es immer noch nicht kapiert |kopfkrat
> Kannst du das für einen aus der Abgangsklasse 5 auch nochmal erklären...




Ich versuch das.|supergri

Forellenpuff = Fische werden eingesetzt und gefangen
Vereinsgewässer = Fische werden eingesetzt und gefangen


Forellenpuff = Fische werden meist/oft zum Spass gefangen und nach dem Fang grundsätzlich verwertet.
Vereinsgewässer = Fische werden meist/oft zum Spass gefangen und manchmal sogar verwertet

.

Forellenpuff = Kein ökologischer Besatz
Vereinsgewässer = Kein ökologischer Besatz



Wettfischen am Forellenpuff = Fische werden besetzt und rausgefangen, der Sieger bekommt einen Preis
Wettfischen (Hegefischen genannt) am Vereinsgewässer= Fische werden besetzt und rausgefangen, der Sieger bekommt einen Preis.



Jetzt muss man fairerweise noch anführen, dass es natürlich auch Vereinsgewässer mit selbst reproduzierendem, ausgewogenem und angepasstem Bestand heimischer Fischarten gibt, in denen die Angler rein zum Nahrungserwerb fischen und das Angeln einstellen, sobald der Nahrungsbedarf gedeckt ist. 

Aber auch diese mag die PETA nicht. 

Alles klar jetzt ?


----------



## Merlin (30. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Danke :m

Wenn das alles so ist ..sollte das angeln verboten werden.

Ich verabschiede mich auch hier und werde Petamitglied


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Hast schon recht, Jose,


Jose schrieb:


> kati im formtief.
> besser förmchentief.
> grottenschlecht arrogant.


und HRO auch.
|rotwerden
Habe mich im Ton vergriffen,
das, was ich sagen wollte, hätte ich auch ganz anders bringen können & sollen,
und hab mich dazu nicht mal an meine eigene Bitte gehalten:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir alle, mich eingeschlossen, die persönlichen Zickereien etwas runterfahren und mehr zur Sache diskutieren.


zusätzlich meinen schon älteren Vorsatz fallen gelassen, mich nicht vor's AB zu setzen, wenn ich eh schon genervt bin.

Eine ehrliche Entschuldigung für den miesen Spruch!


----------



## Jose (30. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Eine ehrliche Entschuldigung für den miesen Spruch!




wir rutschen alle mal aus |rolleyes


----------



## HRO1961 (30. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

melde mich doch noch ein letztes mal um kati zu sagen:


alles roger, angekommen

#hachim


----------



## Tate (30. März 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Leider haben diese Typen mit manch wenigen Punkten Recht und zwar bei der Sauberkeit am Gewässer. Da werden teilweise Berge von Anglermüll (leere Mais- bzw. Wurmdosen,Schnurreste,Flaschen etc.) hinterlasse,dass sowas dann ein gefundenes Fressen für unsere "Freunde" ist sollte jedem klar sein. Der Rest des Artikels bleibt aus guter Erziehung unkommentiert.


----------



## ven (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

In meinen Augen ist die Tatsache der Anzeige an sich, korrekt. Bei diesen Events (Wettangeln) werden die Fische nicht mit dem Zweck gefangen, diese anschließend ordentlich zu verwerten. Das Angeln und das Event drum herum dienen dem übergeordneten Kommerz und der Publicity. Wie es der Name bereits sagt, Trout-Fishing-Tackle & *Event Marketing* GbR. Auch vor der Anzeige fand ich diese Tatsache bereits moralisch falsch und nicht vertretbar. Diese Idioten (in meinen Augen) rücken die Angler als gesamtes in ein falsches Licht. Auch wenn PETA sich manchmal in den Worten vergreift, ich kann mich von diesen Events nur distanzieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



ven schrieb:


> ...ich kann mich von diesen Events nur distanzieren.



Auch wenn Du und manch anderer hier, rein Alibimäßig, sich von solcherlei Veranstaltungen aufs äußerste distanziert und versucht dieses auch noch so sehr zum Ausdruck zu bringen. So ändert es doch überhaupt nichts daran das diese "Organisation" in keinster weise differenziert! Für die sind ALLE Angler GLEICH! Auch all die, und auch DU, die sich hier noch so sehr über die ach so bösen Teilnehmer dieser Veranstaltungen, den gemeinen Forellenpuffbesucher im besonderen oder auch den Müllverursacher am Gewässer im speziellen beschweren. 
Für diese "Organisation" sind wir Angler alles total verrohte Mörder und angeln gehört, zumindest für die Jünger dieser "Organisation", verboten.  
Denn eins sollte wohl jedem klar sein, heute zeigen die die TFT-Angler an und morgen sind es die ven's, HRO1961'er oder auch mich.
Ob das Sinn macht oder Erfolg bringt ist denen erst mal egal. Hauptsache man kann Stimmung machen und ist präsent.
Einer Tatsache können die sich aber auf alle Fälle gewiss sein, unter den Anglern wird es auf alle Fälle Gutmenschen geben die sich hinstellen und laut schreien: Selber Schuld, ihr habt es nicht besser verdient!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



ven schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist die Tatsache der Anzeige an sich, korrekt. Bei diesen Events (Wettangeln) werden die Fische nicht mit dem Zweck gefangen, diese anschließend ordentlich zu verwerten.




Wenn Du an der Lippe mit der Fliege auf die Pirsch gehst, entnimmst Du jeden maßigen Fisch und stellst das angeln ein, sobald Du die zulässige Tagesmenge erreicht hast?

Wenn Du ja sagst, bist Du entweder ein Lügner oder ein Fischfänger. 

Wenn Nein, ein Pharisäer.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Moin.

Völlig schnurz, ob wir für die PETA alle gleich sind, hab's schon mal geschrieben:

Wenn die TFT-Hansel Mist gebaut haben, gibts auf die Mütze, wenn alles rechtens gelaufen ist, dann nicht.

Ob Hänschen Müller oder die PETA die anzeigt ist dem Staatsanwalt und dem Gericht egal.

Was mich richtig aufregt, ist diese Wortklauberei bzgl. Angler, Sportfischer, Angelfischer, Fischer...

Was soll dieser Mist? das sind gewachsene, teilweise regionale Wortschöpfungen!

In Bayern nennen sich die Leute Fischer, woanders Angler, der eine nennt sich Angelfischer, der nächste Sportfischer.

Warum reitet man dier auf soclchen Begrifflichkeiten rum? Wohl doch nur, weil man selbst nicht besser oder schlechter als die angeprangerten Verbände ist!? So eine Wortklauberei packt man nur aus, wenn man alle Argumente losgeworden ist und ohne so einen Mist glaubt, nicht mehr weiterzukommen!

Soll sich doch jeder nennen wie er möchte.

Und auch das nochmal, NIEMAND wird mich davon überzeugen, daß die PETA wirklich gefährlich ist!

Irgendwelche an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Szenarien bzgl. des vor der Tür stehenden kompletten Angelverbotes in Deutschland... was soll das?

Wenn Ihr die Verbände angreift, dann ja nicht ganz zu unrecht, sagt ja auch (kaum) keiner aber den Verbänden vorzuwerfen, sie hätten damals damit gedroht, wenn wir dies und das nicht tun, wird das Angeln bald verboten sein und jetzt, mit solchen Szenarien quasi in die gleiche Kerbe zu schlagen, macht das hier alles nicht sehr viel glaubwürdiger.

Wenn jetzt, rein hypothetisch, das AB nen dritten Bundesverband gründen würde und auch mit Verbotsszenarien drohen würde, wo wäre der Unterschied zu damals?
Iich könnte dann weder VDSF, DAv noch dem AB-Verband trauen... und so ginge es wohl vielen die das alles noch in Erinnerung haben...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Steffen,

es ist nicht die PETA als Organisation selbst.

Es ist das Gedankengut dass sie verbreitet und das - in allen möglichen Variationen und Eskalationsgraden - von der Gesellschaft, incl. vieler Angler, auf- und angenommen wird.

Die vielen Millionen Spendengelder kommen nicht von Niemandem.

Fische sind Fische, wir angeln zum Spass, nicht zum Überleben.

Angeln auf reine Nahrungsbeschaffung zu reduzieren ist Fischfängerei, hat mit Angeln in all seinen Facetten und Varianten, mit der damit (noch oder teilweise) verbundenen Freiheit und dem Einklang mit der Natur nullkommanix zu tun. 

Mein "Fischfänger" bezieht sich nicht auf Wortklauberei, hat auch nix mit dem Organisationsgrad zu tun, sondern meint hier den ausschließlichen Fang zum Nahrungserwerb.

Von den Unterscheidungen Angelfischer, Sportfischer, Angler etc. halte ich auch nix, das ist Mumpiz.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Steffen,
> 
> es ist nicht die PETA als Organisation selbst.
> 
> ...



Ralle, ich weiß ja was Du meinst #h
Wir sind ja auch gar nicht so derbe weit auseinander.
Wenn ich denke, "Jetzt hat der Ralle aber übertrieben..." dann kriegst das von mir an den Latz geknallt, ohne Beschönigung, ich weiß ja, daß Du es verträgst #h 

Die Wortklauberei bezog sich auch nicht auf Deinen "Fischfänger", der war nur der Anlass das mal anzusprechen, in der leisen Hoffnung, daß Du eher Zugang zu Thomas hast, denn der betreibt diese Spitzfindigkeit seit einiger Zeit in Perfektion und da habe ich zugegebenermaßen resigniert...

Ob die Angelei zum reinen Nahrungserwerb nix mit Angelei zu tun hat wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn jeder hat eine individuelle Einstellung dazu.

Ich halte es da mit dem alten Fritz, "Ein jeder nach seiner Facon..."

Es gibt auch gleube ich auch keine Freizeitbeschäftigung, bei der sich mehr Individualisten tummeln als bei der Angelei, ich denke, auch das ist ein Grund warum wir alle so schwer unter einen Hut zu bringen sind...


Zur PETA:
klar verbreiten die irres Gedankengut, die Frage ist doch aber, bei wem das ankommt, vermutlich bei irgendwelchen neureichen "It-Girls" a la Paris Hilton, die denen ne Million spenden und das als Werbungskosten absetzen 
Die paar geistig minderbemittelten, die die in Fußgängerzonen bequatschen können ihnen nen Zehner in die Büchse zu stecken, haben das meiner Meinung nach 30 Minuten später wieder vergessen und denken sie haben eine gute Tat getan, Ihr Gewissen gegenüber dem vor kurzen auf der Autobahn überholten Schweinetransporter beruhigt 

SO sammeln die Ihre Gelder zusammen, Leute mit wirklichem Einfluss kriegen die nicht, also wenden sie sich an geltungssüchtige B-Promis mit Minderwertigkeitskomplex, welche das gespendete Geld von RTL für ihre Teilnahme am Dschungelcamp wiederbekommen.

Frag mal die Menschen, wie die PETA Aktion mit Dirk Bach angekommen ist... 99% werden Dir sagen, daß das ein Schuss in den Ofen war, insofern sie sich überhaupt daran erinnern 

Ich hab zu hören bekommen:

"Mit Tofu alleine kann niemand so dick werden..."

"Dirk Bach Veganer? Wie soll das gehen bei der Figur?"


Kurzzeitig Aufmerksamkeit erregen, daß kann die PETA, zu mehr sind die nicht in der Lage.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angeln auf reine Nahrungsbeschaffung zu reduzieren ist Fischfängerei, hat mit Angeln in all seinen Facetten und Varianten, mit der damit (noch oder teilweise) verbundenen Freiheit und dem Einklang mit der Natur nullkommanix zu tun.



Dann erkläre mir, wie Du das Angeln ohne sinnvollen Zweck mit dem Tierschutzgesetz §1 in Einklang bringen willst.

Angeln ist deutschlandweit nur zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung, Futterbeschaffung, Hege und mit gutem Willen noch zumZweck des Umsetzens von Fischen zulässig. Auf jeden Fall endet dieses "sinnvolle Angeln" immer mit der Entnahme des Fisches.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass jeder gefangene Fisch zu entnehmen ist, wenn dessen Fang nicht beabsichtigt war und deshalb der Verwendungszweck fehlt. 

Darauf legt ja neuerdings z.B. auch Matze Koch in seinen Videos wert. Er setzt seine 24er Boilies ein, um kleine Satzkarpfen für die Küche zu fangen und ärgert sich ständig über die nicht verwertbaren Grosskarpfen an seiner Angel, die er dann leider wieder zurücksetzen muss.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Die paar geistig minderbemittelten, die die in Fußgängerzonen bequatschen können ihnen nen Zehner in die Büchse zu stecken, haben das meiner Meinung nach 30 Minuten später wieder vergessen und denken sie haben eine gute Tat getan, Ihr Gewissen gegenüber dem vor kurzen auf der Autobahn überholten Schweinetransporter beruhigt



Ich arbeite in einem großen deutschen Technologie-Konzern und kenne allein mit meinem Umfeld 3 PETA-Mitglieder. 2 Frauen, 1 Mann, alle mit Führungskraftstatus.

Ich weiß nicht, wer von euch den Sender Antenne Bayern hört. Da läuft zur Zeit eine Aktion, dass man eine Rechnung einreichen kann und die bezahlt bekommt, wenn man gezogen wird. Vorige Woche hat jemand die Rechnung eines Pelzmantels eingereicht und wurde gezogen. Der Sender war selbst ziemlicb irritiert über die Anzahl von empörten Tierschützeranrufen. Die Senderzentrale war eine halbe Stunde nicht erreichbar.

Ich glaube, ihr unterschätzt die Situation in Deutschland etwas.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir, wie Du das Angeln ohne sinnvollen Zweck mit dem Tierschutzgesetz §1 in Einklang bringen willst.
> 
> ............................................
> 
> Darauf legt ja neuerdings z.B. auch Matze Koch in seinen Videos wert. Er setzt seine 24er Boilies ein, um kleine Satzkarpfen für die Küche zu fangen und ärgert sich ständig über die nicht verwertbaren Grosskarpfen an seiner Angel, die er dann leider wieder zurücksetzen muss.



Wir haben uns gestern Abend beim Angeln darauf geeinigt, dass wir Welse fangen wollten auf Boilie. Unerwünschter Beifang wurde schonend zurückgesetzt. 
Schnelles Foto und zurück gesetzt, wo ist das Problem.

Außerdem
ich habe nicht alles gelesen aber der Vergleich mit den Jägern (vom Anfang des Themas) hinkt ein wenig, wenn die das Wild haben ist es nun mal ziemlich tot. Als Angler kann man die Tiere wieder frei lassen


----------



## Gunnar. (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Mahlzeit Jürgen,


> Wir haben uns gestern Abend beim Angeln darauf geeinigt, dass wir Welse fangen wollten auf Boilie. Unerwünschter Beifang wurde schonend zurückgesetzt.
> Schnelles Foto und zurück gesetzt, wo ist das Problem.


Ist zwar unwarscheinlich das es dazu kommen wird...... aber was glaubst du wie weit du mit dieser Aussage vor Gericht kommst? Allein schon das "schnelle Foto" bricht dir das Genick. Die Richter sind so blöde wie wir es uns wünschen......


----------



## strawinski (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

sehr interessant....ich kenne einige, die Reitpferde haben oder Beteiligungen daran. Wenn man diese fragt, wie oft sie reiten, dann naja 1 bis zweimal die Woche. Das Pferd steht ansonsten in einer dunklen Box. So ca. 22 Stunden lang. Aber die wohlgenährten Pferdefraks, die mit ihren Kindern ja so cool sind, wenn sie reiten interressiert es nicht. Wo bleibt da PETA. Wieso geht niemand gegen diese Pferdehalter, die es zu tausenden gibt vor? Ich höre nichts. Auch höre ich nichts, wenn Kinder 24 Stundan lang Karnickel, Hamster und anderes Getier in Käfige Sperren. Ich höre davon einfach nichts. Auch höre ich nie von Anzeigen die PETA macht, wenn verfettete Hunde die mir laufend begegnen ausgeführt werden, was doch eigentlich Tierquälerei ist oder seh ich das falsch? Wenn diese PETA Leute soviel Energie in ihre eigenen Artgenossen stecken würden,, dann wäre dieses Land schon viel weiter.....


----------



## Ulli3D (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Klar, wenn der Kölner Dom mit auf dem Foto ist wird niemand glauben, dass es in den Niederlanden aufgenommen wurde


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jürgen,
> 
> Ist zwar unwarscheinlich das es dazu kommen wird......



Ich hoffe auch das es nicht dazu kommt. Trotzdem werde ich weiterhin nur den Fischen vor den Kopf hauen die ich auch Essen will und schöne Fische fotografieren.
Da ich auch mal auf Karpfen angele, aber eben nicht ausschließlich und nehme ich eben auch gewünschten Fisch mit, wie Aal Forelle Zander Barsch.
Aber wer hat nicht mal Lust hat auf einen guten Karpfen zu drillen. Das Problem ist aber eben auch das die Karpfen aus dem einem See wo gestern geangelt haben, leicht moderig schmecken.
Das will niemand Essen, da nehmen noch nicht mal die Deutschrussen die Karpfen mit.


----------



## gründler (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einem großen deutschen Technologie-Konzern.... in einer Führungsebene.... und kenne allein mit meinem Umfeld 3 PETA-Mitglieder. 2 Frauen, 1 Mann, alle mit Führungskraftstatus.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wer von euch den Sender Antenne Bayern hört. Da läuft zur Zeit eine Aktion, dass man eine Rechnung einreichen kann und die bezahlt bekommt, wenn man gezogen wird. Vorige Woche hat jemand die Rechnung eines Pelzmantels eingereicht und wurde gezogen. Der Sender war selbst ziemlicb irritiert über die Anzahl von empörten Tierschützeranrufen. Die Senderzentrale war eine halbe Stunde nicht erreichbar.
> 
> Ich glaube, ihr unterschätzt die Situation in Deutschland etwas.


 






Du hast vergessen zu sagen das auch Du in einer Führungsposition bist/sitzt.....hast du zumindestens öfter hier im AB erwähnt.


----------



## strawinski (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

es haben sich alle diejenigen beschwert, die so schöne Lederstiefel und Schuhe anhaben und die von ihrer tollen teuren Nappaledercouch aus sich beschweren....allesamt wiederliche gespaltene Persönlichkeiten


----------



## Gunnar. (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Rehi Jürgen, 

Weiter gehts auf der imaginären Anklagebank:


> Aber wer hat nicht mal Lust hat auf einen guten Karpfen zu drillen. Das Problem ist aber eben auch das die Karpfen aus dem einem See wo gestern geangelt haben, leicht moderig schmecken.


 
Eigentor Nr.2...... Warum angeln wenn von vorherein keine Entnahmeabsicht besteht. Du weißt im Vorfeld das der Fisch nicht genießbar ist und angelst trotzdem?!.
Dein Strafmaß hat sich grade erhöht.
Ich warte mal auf das nächste Argument......


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir, wie Du das Angeln ohne sinnvollen Zweck...


Der Zweck des Angelns ist das Angeln selbst!



krickfan schrieb:


> ...Angeln ist deutschlandweit nur zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung,  Futterbeschaffung, Hege und mit gutem Willen noch zumZweck des Umsetzens  von Fischen zulässig...


Puuuuh... #d
Da sind ja sogar einige VDSF-Landesverbände ganz offen anderer Meinung und weiter als du.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einem großen deutschen Technologie-Konzern und kenne allein mit meinem Umfeld 3 PETA-Mitglieder. 2 Frauen, 1 Mann, alle mit Führungskraftstatus.



Wenn ich mir die Führungsetagen unserer Konzerne so anschaue, bekommt das Wort "minderbemittelt" eine ganz neue Qualität... 

Aber das ist glaub ich eher OT, verkneifen konnte ich es mir trotzdem nicht 


Ja, vielleicht unterschätze ich die Situation, glaube es aber nicht und ich bin durchaus Realist


----------



## wilhelm (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

203 Post`s für diese Spinner mit ihrem, mich an eine schlimme Vergangenheit erinnerndes Gedankengut, alle Achtung.


----------



## Knispel (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Außerdem
> ich habe nicht alles gelesen aber der Vergleich mit den Jägern (vom Anfang des Themas) hinkt ein wenig, wenn die das Wild haben ist es nun mal ziemlich tot. Als Angler kann man die Tiere wieder frei lassen


 
Du redest Blödsinn, als Jäger brauche ich es ja erst gar nicht "Bumm" machen zulassen sprich, den Abzug durchzuziehen ......


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Puuuuh... #d
> Da sind ja sogar einige VDSF-Landesverbände ganz offen anderer Meinung und weiter als du.



Kannst Du das näher erklären?


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Als es Ende 2010/Anfang 2011 um ein drohendes Angelverbot im Bereich Dortmunder Hafen/DEK/Kanalnetz NRW aufgrund der PCB-Verseuchung im Dortmunder Hafen ging, stellte der LFV Westfalen und Lippe sich dagegen. 
Begründet wurde ein mögliches Verbot mit der Argumentation, "Fische nicht mehr essbar, somit kein Angeln möglich". 
Der LFV negierte dies u.a. damit, dass _es auch legitim sein muss zu angeln, ohne gefangene Fische verzehren zu wollen._
Damit stellte er sich bewusst gegen die Aussagen des VDSF-Bund.
Ich habe das nicht nur (wohlwollend!!!) gelesen, sondern auch persönlich mit LFV-Vertretern darüber gesprochen.

Ich finde das Statement auf der LVF-Seite nicht mehr, aber es existiert hier irgendwo im Board. 
Honeyball hat das Thema journalistisch eng begleitet und ich meine, das Posting mit der LFV-Stellungnahme war von ihm.
Ich kram es noch mal raus, aber bitte nicht mehr heut Abend.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der LFV negierte dies u.a. damit, dass _es auch legitim sein muss zu angeln, ohne gefangene Fische verzehren zu wollen._
> Damit stellte er sich bewusst gegen die Aussagen des VDSF-Bund.
> Ich habe das nicht nur (wohlwollend!!!) gelesen, sondern auch persönlich mit LFV-Vertretern darüber gesprochen.



Das Gesetz sagt nicht aus, dass der Fisch verzehrt werden muss. Er darf nur nicht mit dem Vorsatz des Zurücksetzens gefangen werden.
Die Frage ist also, wie der betreffende LV die Legitimation zum Angeln begründete. Was nennt der LV als laut Tierschutzgesetz "vernünftigen Grund" zum Fang?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Müsste das hier sein:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/pcb_dortmund_aktuell.php


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Wie gesagt, ich such den Originaltext noch raus, hab das net wortwörtlich drauf, ist ja locker ein Jahr her.

Aber:
Nun pervertierst du deine eigene Argumentation.
Wäre es für dich unter solchen Umständen ok, wenn ich dort Brassen fange  und diese dann verbuddel (oder im Bauhof als Schadstoffe entsorge),  weil PCB-verseucht?
(Als Hühnerfutter gingen die ja auch net durch, weil verseucht)
Aber zurücksetzen wäre nicht ok?
Geht gar nicht!

Und ich präzisiere meine Aussage


kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Zweck des Angelns ist das Angeln selbst!


noch mal mit Blick auf den "vernünftigen Grund" lt. §1 TierSchG*
*Ein vernünftiger Grund für das Angeln, ist das Angeln selbst.
*


*Hier liest man häufiger "TSG" statt "TierSchG".
"TSG" ist was anderes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Ein vernünftiger Grund für das Angeln, ist das Angeln selbst.
> *



Mal hypothethisch,*Das* als Tatoo für PETRA Aktivisten..so auf die Stirn Herrlich


----------



## Zoddl (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Das war ja abzusehen:
Aus "Jägermeister" wird nun doch "Waldmeister"


Und den Anglern am Schweriner See gleich noch den Saisonstart ins Wasser fallen lassen:
Angler ohne „Beute“ – PETA pumpt Schlafmittel in den Schweriner See


Tztztztz.... pöhse, pöhse! 

Gute Nacht, kleine Petra. |schlaf:


.... und morgen korrigierst du bitte diese Mitteilungen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Langsam müsste es doch auch dem Geduldigsten in all diesen Threads und dem gesamten AB aufgefallen sein. Der User krickfan dreht sich alles so zurecht das es in seine verschrobene Argumentation passt.
Tut Euch also am besten den Gefallen und ignoriert diese/seine "Beiträge". Mit der Zeit die Ihr damit verschwendet Euch mit ihm auseinander zu setzten könnt ihr sinnvolleres anfangen.


----------



## kaiszenz (1. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Trotz des Datums zeigt es doch das petra abgesehen von vlt Gewässerverschmutzung keine Ahnung hat .Ich bitte um genaue auskünfte wann und in welcher Dosis. Wenn ich 3 Tage geschlafen hab muss ich was essen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Langsam müsste es doch auch dem Geduldigsten in all diesen Threads und dem gesamten AB aufgefallen sein. Der User krickfan dreht sich alles so zurecht das es in seine verschrobene Argumentation passt.
> Tut Euch also am besten den Gefallen und ignoriert diese/seine "Beiträge". Mit der Zeit die Ihr damit verschwendet Euch mit ihm auseinander zu setzten könnt ihr sinnvolleres anfangen.



Bloß nicht auf die Igno-Liste setzen, die Threads sehen dann immer so zerschossen aus, das mag ich gar nicht #h

Ein wenig erinnert mich der "Krickfan" an den alten "Chinook" oder wie der hieß, Du Stuffel, müsstest den auch noch kennen, bist ja lange genug dabei, 2003/2004/2005 war das unser Kormoranfreund hier  mit dem hatte ich heiße Diskussionen bei denen ich mir nicht immer ein Lächeln verkneifen konnte.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=4524

Ihn meine ich 

Waren das noch Zeiten


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ralle, ich weiß ja was Du meinst #h
> Wir sind ja auch gar nicht so derbe weit auseinander.
> Wenn ich denke, "Jetzt hat der Ralle aber übertrieben..." dann kriegst das von mir an den Latz geknallt, ohne Beschönigung, ich weiß ja, daß Du es verträgst #h




Ich denke, da haben wir beide kein Problem mit.


----------



## Merlin (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Die heißen PETA und nicht Petra.


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

PETrA ist ein Slang. Nicht nur um das zu verulken, sondern auch, damit Diskussionen dazu nicht über google-Algorythmen mit dem Namen der Organisation verknüpft werden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> PETrA ist ein Slang. Nicht nur um das zu verulken, sondern auch, damit Diskussionen dazu nicht über google-Algorythmen mit dem Namen der Organisation verknüpft werden.



Die Geheimhaltung durch extra falsche Schreibweise ist in einem öffentlichen Forum eigentlich ziemlich für die Katz...


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Keine Frage, da hast du recht. Hat sich bei vielen, auch mir, so "eingespielt", die Handlungsweise.

Hab das LFV-Statement gefunden, verlinkt von Honey:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3200949&postcount=66
Wobei es eine noch deutlichere Aussage gab, glaube ich.



kati48268 schrieb:


> noch mal mit Blick auf den "vernünftigen Grund" lt. §1 TierSchG*
> *Ein vernünftiger Grund für das Angeln, ist das Angeln selbst.*


Dieses Statement meine ich übrigens völlig ernst.
Stammt nicht von mir, hab ich mal so gelesen, weiß aber den Urheber nicht mehr.
Das ist gelebte Realität von Millionen Anglern in Deutschland und x-Millionen in der ganzen Welt.
Angeln _nur_ zum Verzehr und _nur_ mit bereits zuvor bestehender Verwertungsabsicht ist Unsinn und selbst das Gesetz gibt die Reduzierung darauf m.M.n. nicht her.


----------



## kaiszenz (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

PETrA steht für die Ernsthaftigkeit die ich einer solchen Organisation entgegen bringe.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Langsam müsste es doch auch dem Geduldigsten in all diesen Threads und dem gesamten AB aufgefallen sein. Der User krickfan dreht sich alles so zurecht das es in seine verschrobene Argumentation passt.
> Tut Euch also am besten den Gefallen und ignoriert diese/seine "Beiträge". Mit der Zeit die Ihr damit verschwendet Euch mit ihm auseinander zu setzten könnt ihr sinnvolleres anfangen.



Ein inhaltlicher Beitrag von Dir wäre mal eine erfrischende Abwechslung. Würde aber bedingen, dass Du Dich zuerst mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Und Vorsicht: Manchmal kommt dabei das eigene Weltbild ins Wanken.

http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html

Zitat:
"Regel ist, dass Catch & Release unter § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG fällt  und als Tierquälerei strafbar ist, wobei wiederum im Ausnahmefall  aufgrund spezieller Umstände des Einzelfalls die Strafbarkeit zu  verneinen sein kann."


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Lasst doch jedem seinen Glauben..

Vor allem Führungspersönlichkeiten der IT-Branche...

Bei manchen scheint das Weltbild so verschroben, dass sich das Diskutieren nicht lohnt..

Und beileibe nicht nur bei Verbandsfunktionären...


----------



## gründler (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Keine Frage, da hast du recht. Hat sich bei vielen, auch mir, so "eingespielt", die Handlungsweise.
> 
> Hab das LFV-Statement gefunden, verlinkt von Honey:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3200949&postcount=66
> Wobei es eine noch deutlichere Aussage gab, glaube ich.



Der LV hat sich damit rausgewunden, dass man Verzehrrisiken nur bei einzelnen Arten sieht und deren Entnahme verbieten will.

Zitat:
"Ein allgemeines Angelverbot wird jedoch grundsätzlich abgelehnt. Sollte  es nötig sein, können Verzehrsempfehlungen oder Fangverbote einzelner  Arten der Gesundheitsvorsorge genüge tun."

Das ist ein cleverer Schachzug des LV, ändert aber nichts an der Problematik des Tierschutzgesetzes. Würde aus irgendwelchen Gründen ein generelles Entnahmeverbot erlassen, dürfte auch nicht mehr geangelt werden.



kati48268 schrieb:


> noch mal mit Blick auf den "vernünftigen Grund" lt. §1 TierSchG*
> *Ein vernünftiger Grund für das Angeln, ist das Angeln selbst.*



Gibt es ein Gericht in Deutschland, das diese Meinung teilt? Dann wären auch Wettangeln kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ein inhaltlicher Beitrag von Dir wäre mal eine erfrischende Abwechslung. Würde aber bedingen, dass Du Dich zuerst mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Und Vorsicht: Manchmal kommt dabei das eigene Weltbild ins Wanken.
> 
> http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html
> 
> ...



Also mein Weltbild ist eingentlich ziemlich in Ordnung  Ich brauche mir auch nix so zurechtzulegen daß es passt, vielleicht liegt es an meiner dörflichen Lebensweise auf einer Insel wo die uhren sowieso irgendwie anders ticken und das Festland irgendwie immernoch als "Ausland" zählt 

Schönen Tag die Herren, ich muss was arbeiten sonst wird meine Küche nie fertig


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lasst doch jedem seinen Glauben..
> 
> Vor allem Führungspersönlichkeiten der IT-Branche...
> 
> ...



Wem die Argumente ausgehen, der begibt sich auf diese Ebene.

Was mir nicht gefällt, ist doof und wer mich darauf hinweist ist auch doof. Hilft nicht wirklich weiter, ist aber erst mal bequem.


----------



## gründler (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dann wären auch Wettangeln kein Problem mehr.


 

http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/archiv/index.php?archiv_id=5736


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wem die Argumente ausgehen, der begibt sich auf diese Ebene.
> 
> Was mir nicht gefällt, ist doof und wer mich darauf hinweist ist auch doof. Hilft nicht wirklich weiter, ist aber erst mal bequem.


Wir haben halt unterschiedliche Weltbilder und Haltungen - ich gönn dir Deines doch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238259


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/archiv/index.php?archiv_id=5736



Die Ausrichter haben eben nicht "Angeln an sich" als Zweck definiert, sondern die Fische offiziell zum Zweck des Umsetzens gefangen.

Zitat:
"Die Organisatoren der WM für Angler mit Behinderung haben die Lösung gefunden. *Die gefangenen Weißfische wurden schonend gehältert und in Gewässer umgesiedelt, die eine Verbesserung des Weißfischbestandes gebrauchen können*. *Damit haben die Angler den nationalen wie den internationalen Vorschriften Rechnung *getragen. Keinem Fisch wurde unnötiges Leid zugefügt, kein Fisch wurde getötet.*"

Damit haben sie dem Tierschutzgesetz clever Rechnung getragen.


----------



## gründler (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Ausrichter haben eben nicht "Angeln an sich" als Zweck definiert, sondern die Fische offiziell zum Zweck des Umsetzens gefangen.
> 
> Zitat:
> "Die Organisatoren der WM für Angler mit Behinderung haben die Lösung gefunden. *Die gefangenen Weißfische wurden schonend gehältert und in Gewässer umgesiedelt, die eine Verbesserung des Weißfischbestandes gebrauchen können*. *Damit haben die Angler den nationalen wie den internationalen Vorschriften Rechnung *getragen. Keinem Fisch wurde unnötiges Leid zugefügt, kein Fisch wurde getötet.*"
> ...


 



krickfan schrieb:


> Dann wären auch Wettangeln kein Problem mehr.


 

........


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> ...Gibt es ein Gericht in Deutschland, das diese Meinung teilt?...


Vemutlich nicht.
Ich bin kein Jurist, darum sage ich auch ausdrücklich "m.M.n. gibt das Gesetz dieses nicht her".

Ist ziemlich off topic, aber wenn ich den §1 inkl. des 'vernünftigen Grundes' ganz ganz streng auslege, entfällt auch die Haltung eines Wellensittichs daheim & eines Schimpansen im Zoo, das Reiten eines Pferdes, die Züchtung eines Schleiergoldfisches,...
Auf all das könnte die Menschheit, bzw. Deutschland, denn nur hier gibt es solch schwachsinnige Diskussionen, verzichten.
Es gibt, glaube ich, eine Organisation, die das genauso sieht und dazu sogar als vernünftigen Grund nicht mal den Verzehr von Tieren akzeptiert. Wie heißt dieser Verein nur noch? |kopfkrat

Dass Angler in diversen Prozessen mit, 'Hege, nicht vorhandener Verwertbarkeit, Beifang, Bestandsschutz, usw.' argumentieren _müssen_, zeigt nur, wie weit das Alles schon in die völlig falsche Richtung läuft!

Gelebte und gesellschaftlich akzeptierte Realität entspricht halt nicht immer der Auslegung eines Gesetzes durch einen Richter ...oder durch Fanatiker.


----------



## as12 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

".....(2) Verboten sind ferner
1. die Durchführung von Wettfischveranstaltungen sowie
*2. die Verwendung lebender Köderfische.*
Wettfischveranstaltung ist jede Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich dem Zweck dient, denjenigen zu
ermitteln, der das nach Anzahl, Gewicht oder Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt,
und nicht auf die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische oder auf die Hege gerichtet ist. Als
sinnvolle Verwertung zählt insbesondere die Verwendung als Nahrungsmittel für Menschen, als Tierfutter oder als Köderfisch. 
*Ausnahmen von Satz 1 Nr. 2 *kann die obere Fischereibehörde auf Antrag zulassen, wenn es für die Ausübung der berufsmäßigen Fischerei *zwingend *erforderlich ist...."

soviel zum *tierschutz in germany *auszug küstenfischereiverordnung mecklenburg vorpommern

 was meint ihr wie vor einigen jahren im bodden an langleinen gefischt wurde, mit lebenden tobiasfischen, warum?weil die 48h lebend am haken durchhalten, hat mir mal nen fischer gesteckt ! ob sie es heute noch tun keine ahnung



mfg


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vemutlich nicht.
> Ich bin kein Jurist, darum sage ich auch ausdrücklich "m.M.n. gibt das Gesetz dieses nicht her".
> 
> Ist ziemlich off topic, aber wenn ich den §1 inkl. des 'vernünftigen Grundes' ganz ganz streng auslege, entfällt auch die Haltung eines Wellensittichs daheim & eines Schimpansen im Zoo, das Reiten eines Pferdes, die Züchtung eines Schleiergoldfisches,...
> ...



Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir zu.

Bis auf die Annahme, dass ein Gesetz etwas hergeben muss/kann.
Das können Gesetze nicht, denn sie regeln nur was verboten ist, nicht was erlaubt ist. 

Im streben nach sogenannter "Rechtsicherheit" versuchen leider nicht wenige - sei es aus tiefster innerer Unsicherheit, geboren aus ergebener Obrigkeitshörigkeit, oder aus dem Drang, dem Rest der Gesellschaft aufzuzeigen wo die nach Ihrer Meinung gezogenen Grenzen liegen - "Klarheit" zu schaffen, in dem sie auf immer detailliertere Ergänzungen der Gesetze drängen, bis nur noch ein minimaler Rest nicht mehr interpretierbarer Freiheiten übrig ist.

Bezeichnend dabei ist, dass diese dabei immer den Weg des geringsten Risikos gehen und dabei gerne ( auch mit Unterstützung Gleichgesinnter, am besten organisierter) mit Anzeigen gegen Einzelpersonen vorgehen, aber nicht das Rückgrat haben, gegen behördlich geplanten oder manifestierten Unsinn anzugehen.


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Kein Dissens, volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Bigone (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Ach PeTa, 
habt ihr inzwischen einen neuen Namen für Jägermeister gefunden,

die haben ernsthaft gefordert, den Hörnerwhiskey umzubenennen, 
da der Name die Jagd "verherrlichen" würde,

daran sieht man doch schon, wie die Typen ticken, bzw. nicht ticken.....

Als Angler wird man beleidigt, "kurze Ruten", Minderwertigkeitskomplexe...

Vielleicht hat eine Peta Aktivistin  ja mal Lust meine Rute auszuprobieren...
Die absurdiste Seite ist sichlerlich die hier...

http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de/


----------



## ernie1973 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

...die sind nur auf Spendengelder aus - man sollte denen eigentlich so wenig Beachtung wie möglich schenken!

Mein persönliches Highlight hatte ich mit 2 Vertreterinnen dieser Organisation, die mir erklärt haben, dass ich meinen Hund diskriminiere, weil ich im Freßnapf den Begriff "Hundefutter" verwendete.

diese Story ist auf jeder Party der Renner!!!...alle amüsieren sich darüber köstlich & sehen Peta danach in einem anderen Licht, als deren PR Maschine uns das suggeriert!

Ich dachte erst, die wollten mich veräppeln, aber denen war das echt ernst und ich muss künftig nach "Hundenahrung" fragen, weil das Wort "Futter" diskriminierend für meinen Hund ist - denn es gebe auch kein "Menschenfutter" - "Babyfutter" etc....!
Durch die Verwendung des Wortes Futter stelle ich mich also nach deren Ansicht über meinen Hund -->Lachwech!!!

lol

Daraufhin habe ich mich als Angler geoutet, der nur gelegentlich im Freßnapf mal etwas Dosenfutter zukauft & ansonsten seinen Hund zu 90 % mit blutigem Frischfleisch vom Schlachthof füttert!

Auf den Vorschlag, dass sie mir tolle Rezepte geben könnten, damit mein Hund und ich uns vegan oder wenigstens vegetarisch ernähren könnten, erwiderte ich nur, dass ich dies in beiden Fällen für nicht artgerecht halte!



Als sie mich weiter vollblubberten wurden sie von der freundlichen Verkäuferin des Ladens verwiesen, wofür ich als Kunde sehr dankbar war - obwohl diese Unterhaltung schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hatte!

...soviel zu Petra.....lol!

E.

PS:

...die eine von denen sah sogar richtig gut aus - aber wofür sollte man eine Frau nach ihrer Nummer fragen, die kein Fleisch in den Mund nehmen will???.....lol.....sorry - böser Männerwitz!...aber der Spruch kam dann von einem meiner Kumpels, als ich ihm sagte, dass eines dieser verblendeten Blumenkinder echt hübsch war.....!

Ich fand´ den Spruch zitierfähig!


----------



## wusel345 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Laut eines Berichtes in der Zeitschrift "Grünkern" zufolge will eine Veganertruppe jetzt den Wölfen in der Uckermark auf den Pelz rücken. Dem Bericht kann man entnehmen, dass die Wölfe auf veganes Futter umgestellt werden sollen, damit der restliche Wildbestand geschützt wird. Grünkern-Tofu-Bällchen mit Rehgeschmack in Gelee wären dabei eine Möglichkeit. :vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Laut eines Berichtes in der Zeitschrift "Grünkern" zufolge will eine Veganertruppe jetzt den Wölfen in der Uckermark auf den Pelz rücken. Dem Bericht kann man entnehmen, dass die Wölfe auf veganes Futter umgestellt werden sollen, damit der restliche Wildbestand geschützt wird. Grünkern-Tofu-Bällchen mit Rehgeschmack in Gelee wären dabei eine Möglichkeit. :vik:



...das ist ein verspäteter Aprilscherz, oder?



E.


----------



## antonio (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

die sollen nur so weiter machen.
wenn dann fleisch alle ist, esse ich veganer.
übrigens die wörter vegetarier und veganer stammen aus dem indianischen.
man sollte sich die übersetzung mal angucken.

antonio


----------



## as12 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

äh veganer, die können gar nicht schmecken:vik::q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Wieso?
Ein Rindvieh frisst auch vergan und gibt ein gutes Steak ab..


----------



## antonio (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

aber alles unter 400 g ist carpaccio.

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Das Problem ist, daß man zum Veganer wieder jede Menge vegetarische Beilagen reichen muß, um so 'nen Kameraden halbwegs verträglich zu machen. Menschenfleisch ist aus naheliegenden Gründen extrem schwer verdaulich, lieber an die Schweine verfüttern!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ein Rindvieh frisst auch vergan und gibt ein gutes Steak ab..



Deswegen esse ich meinem Essen nicht das Essen weg


----------



## Talanar (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Sind jetzt alle Veganer und Vegetarier PETA-Aktivisten, oder wie? Bitte bleibt sachlich. Es gibt viele Menschen, die Fleisch essen nicht mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren wollen und anderen nicht wie ein Wanderprediger Tofu schmackhaft machen wollen. Und ich habe mich letztens mit einem eingetragenen PETA-Aktivisten unterhalten, der selbst kritisch zu einigen Aktionen stand. Es gibt also auch bei der PETA ein paar positive Ausnahmen. Es sind halt, wie auch bei den Anglern, immer die "Schwarzen Schafe", die in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## antonio (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

wie du selber sagst sind es ausnahmen, die schwarzen schafe sind da in der mehrheit und vor allem in den führungsetagen.
daß es nicht ausarten soll mit den vegetariern/veganern, da gebe ich dir recht.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



antonio schrieb:


> ...daß es nicht ausarten soll mit den vegetariern/veganern, da gebe ich dir recht.
> 
> antonio



... sind die, ähm ist das mit denen, nicht eh schon...also ausgeartet. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

www.antivegan.de


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Sorry wenn ich jemanden beleidigt habe, aber ich muss sagen Tierschutz hat was von einer Droge.
Davon sind erstaunlicher weise vorwiegend Frauen betroffen. Es werden Hunde aus Spanien, Rumänien usw. "gerettet" und als Angler wird am See als Mörder beschimpft, genau in der Zeit saust der Kalbs Große Hund ohne Leine durch ein Naturschutzgebiet, in dem nun mal der Angelteich liegt. (Selber erlebt, allerdings war der "Aktivist" ein Mann)
Tierschutz ist immer da gut wenn es einen selber nicht betrifft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Wie Geil ist das denn. #6 Der Tierversuch mit der veganen Paste ist ja der Brüller. Nichtmal eine Ratte, wobei das ja wohl sehr schlaue Tiere sind, frisst diesen Dreck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Tjs, Stuffel, www.antivegan.de hat einige solcher Brüller drauf...


----------



## Gemini (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Auf antivegan hatte ich vor Jahren das Beer-Butt-Chicken-Rezept 
erstmals gefunden. Sehr empfehlenswert! 

http://www.antivegan.de/index.php/kochbuch/axelskochkurs/106-beer-butt-chicken

Auch sonst wirklich unterhaltsame Seite.


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Talanar schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle Veganer und Vegetarier PETA-Aktivisten, oder wie? Bitte bleibt sachlich. Es gibt viele Menschen, die Fleisch essen nicht mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren wollen und anderen nicht wie ein Wanderprediger Tofu schmackhaft machen wollen...


Volle Zustimmung zu diesem Part. |good:
Ein wenig blödeln ist aber wohl ok.



Talanar schrieb:


> ...  Und ich habe mich letztens mit einem eingetragenen PETA-Aktivisten  unterhalten, der selbst kritisch zu einigen Aktionen stand. Es gibt also  auch bei der PETA ein paar positive Ausnahmen. Es sind halt, wie auch  bei den Anglern, immer die "Schwarzen Schafe", die in Erinnerung  bleiben.


Da hält sich allerdings meine Zustimmung in Grenzen.
Natur- & Tierschutzorganisationen gibt es viele, sicherlich auch sehr gute.
Petra ist eine eigene Liga, bezeichnen sich selbst auch eher als Tierrechtler.
Der Sprung vom Tierschützer zum Petra-Aktivisten ist ungefähr so wie vom Prediger zum Hassprediger.
Die Ziele und Philosophie von Petra sind für jeden ersichtlich (bis auf die Spendenrafferei !), da kann & sollte man sich schon überlegen, ob man damit d'accord geht oder eben nicht.


----------



## Ulli3D (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Egal ob Tofu nun schwules Fleisch ist oder nicht, eine meiner Lieblingsseiten ist immer noch diese hier.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Auf antivegan hatte ich vor Jahren das Beer-Butt-Chicken-Rezept
> erstmals gefunden. Sehr empfehlenswert!
> 
> http://www.antivegan.de/index.php/kochbuch/axelskochkurs/106-beer-butt-chicken


 
Ahhhhhhhhhh , ich wußte doch das sich das reinschauen hier lohnt!!

DANKE!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Das werden ich Ostern nachkochen .....hmmmmh lecker und danach ein #g


----------



## as12 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

coole art hühnchen zu machen:vik:

nich das wir von fisch auf hähnchen umsteigen und peta so gewonnen hat


mfg und thx


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Das geht ganz sicher auch mit Fisch.  
Einfach z.B. eine Forelle nehmen und Kopfüber auf die Bierdose stülpen...."Schluck Du Luder."  
Die Garzeit und die Temperatur muss sicher angepasst/reduziert werden.


----------



## as12 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

meinst die wird so knusprig:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



as12 schrieb:


> meinst die wird so knusprig:q



Ehrlich?......Nee #d


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tjs, Stuffel, www.antivegan.de hat einige solcher Brüller drauf...



Ist der Betreiber der Seite noch bei guter Gesundheit?

Es gibt einige Dinge, über die ich im Web nicht herziehen würde, weil mir meine und die Gesundheit der Familie das nicht wert wären. 

Ich denke, auch in der Veganer-Szene gibt es Durchgeknallte, die überhaupt keinen Spaß verstehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Dann lies unter
http://www.antivegan.de/index.php/artikel/fundstuecke/274-best-of-feedback
doch mal die Reaktionen..bei etlichen ging mit dem Fleisch auch der Verstand.


----------



## Gemini (4. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

Der Typ hat halt Humor und lässt sich den nicht von irgendwelchen blassen, schlecht genährten Fundamentalisten verbitten. Was wollen sie denn machen? Mit Fallobst werfen bis er verblutet?

Lustig, wenn auch wohl nicht ganz ernst gemeint ist auch die Seite hier unter Veganer Irsinn, Link 15:
http://www.antivegan.de/index.php/links/58-veganes


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dann lies unter
> http://www.antivegan.de/index.php/artikel/fundstuecke/274-best-of-feedback
> doch mal die Reaktionen..bei etlichen ging mit dem Fleisch auch der Verstand.



Wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Extremisten gibt's überall. Genau deshalb würde ich solche Webseiten nicht riskieren.

Ich hab mich mal zu einem politischen Thema in einem Spiegel-Online-Thread geäußert. So richtig wohl hab ich mich nach einigen PNs auch nicht mehr gefühlt.

Das kann/muss man natürlich als schlimm und indiskutabel brandmarken, aber so ist nun mal die Realität.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Was wollen sie denn machen? Mit Fallobst werfen bis er verblutet?



Lies mal die Antworten durch. Da genügt einer, der es ernst meint. Es gibt auch bei den Veganern Leute, die sich auf einer Mission glauben. Und die werfen dann nicht nur mit Fallobst.


----------



## Gemini (4. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

@krickfan

Jetzt mal nicht so pessimistisch sein. Und wenns im SPON Forum
 hoch her geht wird höchstens mal das Sie weggelassen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Lies mal die Antworten durch. Da genügt einer, der es ernst meint. Es gibt auch bei den Veganern Leute, die sich auf einer Mission glauben. Und die werfen dann nicht nur mit Fallobst.



Dann geht diese merkwürdige Ideologie ja u.U. noch schlimmer an die Birne als vermutet:q

Für solche oder auch ähnliche "Missionare" gibt es kompetente Hilfe.Einfach mal in den gelben Seiten unter Psychiater suchen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ist der Betreiber der Seite noch bei guter Gesundheit?
> 
> Es gibt einige Dinge, über die ich im Web nicht herziehen würde, weil mir meine und die Gesundheit der Familie das nicht wert wären.
> 
> Ich denke, auch in der Veganer-Szene gibt es Durchgeknallte, die überhaupt keinen Spaß verstehen.




Und da kann man mal sehen 1.) wie verstört diese *radikalen* Veganer sind (nicht Veganer allgemein) und 2.) wie sehr manche in unserer Gesellschaft vor diesen Idioten kuschen.

Meine Fresse, was da gezeigt wird, ist ne ganz normale Hausschlachtung. 1000 mal besser, als Massentierzucht und Schlachthof.  Da hab ich als Kind schon bei zugeschaut und geholfen, und das war  immer ein besonderes Highlight, weil es an dem Tag Fleisch bis zum  abwinken gab.

Wo kommen wir denn hin (oder sind wir bereits) wenn man sowas vollkommen  natürliches nicht mehr zeigen darf oder soll, weil irgendwelche  Hohlköpfe nicht in den Kopf kriegen, was normal ist. 

Der Betreiber der Seite ist ganz sicher nicht nur bei guter Gesundheit (er ernährt sich ja schließlich ordentlich) sondern er hat auch mehr Arsch in der Hose als jemand, der andere anzeigt, weil sie einen doofen Fisch zu lange hältern. 

Meiner Meinung nach müssten Schulkinder schon regelmäßige Ausflüge zu Hausschlachtungen unternehmen, vielleicht kann man damit die diesbezügliche Degenerierung unserer Gesellschaft aufhalten und die Pänz bekommen nicht nur eine Ahnung, wo ihr Schnitzel herkommt, sondern gleichzeitig auch einen natürlichen Respekt vor der Kreatur, der mit keinem stumpfsinnigen Gesetz der Welt anerzogen werden kann.

Junge,Junge.........


----------



## wolf86 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und da kann man mal sehen 1.) wie verstört diese *radikalen* Veganer sind (nicht Veganer allgemein) und 2.) wie sehr manche in unserer Gesellschaft vor diesen Idioten kuschen.
> 
> Meine Fresse, was da gezeigt wird, ist ne ganz normale Hausschlachtung. 1000 mal besser, als Massentierzucht und Schlachthof.  Da hab ich als Kind schon bei zugeschaut und geholfen, und das war  immer ein besonderes Highlight, weil es an dem Tag Fleisch bis zum  abwinken gab.
> 
> ...




|good:  kann man nicht besser auf den punkt bringen!!!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (5. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müssten Schulkinder schon regelmäßige Ausflüge zu Hausschlachtungen unternehmen, vielleicht kann man damit die diesbezügliche Degenerierung unserer Gesellschaft aufhalten


 
Hat ein Lehrer vor nicht allzu langer Zeit probiert. Die Medien haben sich nur so drauf gestürzt und der Schulleiter hatte ein Anzeige am Hals:

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/tierquaelerei/kaninchen-vor-schuelern-geschlachtet-17189522.bild.html
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/h...en-vor-den-Augen-der-Schueler-schlachten.html
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/nor...henschlachtung-Anzeige-gegen-Schulleiter.html

In der Schule meiner Tochter fühlte man sich genötigt, im Elternabend aufgrund "vieler besorgter Anrufe" darauf hinzuweisen, dass hier sowas nicht vorkommen könnte.

Und welche Philosophie selbst große Firmen zum Thema Fleischverzehr an den Tag legen, kannst Du hier nachlesen:
https://www.realestate.siemens.com/restaurant-services/terra/terra.php

Welcome in reality!


----------



## antonio (5. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*

da kannst du mal sehen, wie weit es schon gekommen ist.
packt die kinder weiter und noch mehr in watte und erzählt ihnen, fleisch und fisch kommt aus der kühltheke.
kein wunder daß kühe lila sind.
setzt die kinder lieber vor den pc, das ist da nur virtuelles blut bei den entsprechenden games.

antonio


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Und welche Philosophie selbst große Firmen zum Thema Fleischverzehr an den Tag legen, kannst Du hier nachlesen:
> https://www.realestate.siemens.com/restaurant-services/terra/terra.php
> 
> Welcome in reality!



Das ist höchstens traurige Reality,eher aber die tägliche,verlogene, scheinheilige Dosis "und wieder ein Stück Welt gerettet"für naive Kleingeister.
Richtiger wäre:Schuster,bleib bei deinen Leisten !
Der PseudoHeiligenschein in der Kantine wäre Grund genug auf klassische Pausenbrote umzusteigen,fingerdick belegt mit leckerem Schweinebraten :q


----------



## Eichelfritte (5. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ist der Betreiber der Seite noch bei guter Gesundheit?
> 
> Es gibt einige Dinge, über die ich im Web nicht herziehen würde, weil mir meine und die Gesundheit der Familie das nicht wert wären.
> 
> Ich denke, auch in der Veganer-Szene gibt es Durchgeknallte, die überhaupt keinen Spaß verstehen.



Also ich kenne ne Menge vegane Leute (is in der punkszene gar nicht so selten) und keiner von denen is ein durchgeknallter Terrorist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. April 2012)

*AW: PETRA-Anzeige gegen TFT-Forellseeangler*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Also ich kenne ne Menge vegane Leute (is in der punkszene gar nicht so selten) und keiner von denen is ein durchgeknallter Terrorist.




Ich auch, und da sind jede Menge Zentralspinner dabei!


----------

